# LOKEY'S -PINSTRIPING -n- LEAFING-



## Lokey

Heres a lil bit of my past work....


----------



## Lokey

HERE'S MY FLEET THAT IVE BEEN DOIN A LIL BIT OF WORK ON.... :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2009, 05:23 PM~13520290
> *Heres a lil bit of my past work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13522375
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Zakir

real nice work bro....

btw have you heard of the rapper, lo-key?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Apr 8 2009, 11:44 PM~13525111
> *real nice work bro....
> 
> btw have you heard of the rapper, lo-key?
> *


Thanks homie... No I hav'nt.


----------



## DALLAS-G

nice work homie........  send me some info homie need some work done :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 11 2009, 06:15 PM~13548753
> *nice work homie........   send me some info homie need some work done :thumbsup:
> *


Orale homie...PM'D


----------



## Lokey

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

Anyone else want some work done?....let me know!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

:0


----------



## Lokey

<span style='colorrange'>INCLUDES:
-HOOD
-SIDES
-TRUNK

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*HIT ME UP HOMIE!!! NEED SOME WORK DONE QUICK!!! NICE WORK BY THA WAY!!!*_


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13658571
> *HIT ME UP HOMIE!!! NEED SOME WORK DONE QUICK!!! NICE WORK BY THA WAY!!!
> *


THANKS G...PM'D


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 22 2009, 04:54 PM~13657808
> *<span style='colorrange'>INCLUDES:
> -HOOD
> -SIDES
> -TRUNK
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


u willing to travel?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 22 2009, 05:10 PM~13659191
> *u willing to travel?
> *


IF EXPENSES ARE PAID :biggrin: ...OR ELSE ID BE LOSING OUT :uh:....BUT I'M WILLING ...WHERE TO?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 22 2009, 07:12 PM~13659220
> *IF EXPENSES ARE PAID :biggrin: ...OR ELSE ID BE LOSING OUT :uh:....BUT I'M WILLING ...WHERE TO?
> *


Wichita Ks


----------



## TWEEDY

5 hours north of you. I'd see if anyone else in the club would want work done too before we decided on it.


----------



## Lokey

Sounds Good homie...let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

WELL I HAVE 1 CAR COMING MAYBE 2...ANYONE ELSE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

NEED U TO DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE THIS WEEKEND!!! IF U GOT TIME??? THE REGAL WE TALKED ABOUT!!    HIT ME UP HOMIE!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13721361
> *NEED U TO DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE THIS WEEKEND!!! IF U GOT TIME??? THE REGAL WE TALKED ABOUT!!       HIT ME UP HOMIE!!
> *


 PM'D:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## lowrydr_mike

TTT PM SENT


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 6 2009, 08:13 AM~13801533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@Jun 11 2009, 01:28 AM~14158142
> *TTT PM SENT
> *


REPLIED


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2009, 02:27 PM~13520323
> *HERE'S MY FLEET THAT IVE BEEN DOIN A LIL BIT OF WORK ON.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice work, and really good turns on your leafing. what did you use to turn it?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14163264
> *really nice work, and really good turns on your leafing. what did you use to turn it?
> *


THNX HOMIE...I USE VELVET  .....I DONT KNOW WHERE PEOPLE GET THE IDEA OF USING STEEL WOOL FROM... :uh:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 11 2009, 02:18 PM~14163309
> *THNX HOMIE...I USE VELVET   .....I DONT KNOW WHERE PEOPLE GET THE IDEA OF USING STEEL WOOL FROM... :uh:
> *


steel wool???? WTF :twak: 

MAN I USE VELVET OR MY THUMB AND MY T-SHIRT FOR THE TINY SWIRLS. 

THE THING PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND IS THERE ARE NO RULES, NO ONE SAYS WHAT IS CORRECT ON WHAT TO USE. U USE WHAT WORKS FOR YOU. 

A FAMOUS STRIPER ONCE TOLD ME WHEN I ASKED WHAT HE USED FOR A REDUCER AND HE TOLD ME MINERAL SPIRITS. I ASKED WHAT ABOUT HIGH TEMP / LOW TEMP REDUCER'S AND HES COMMENT WHICH I LIVE BY TO THIS DAY IS "THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT BACK IN THE DAY" WHICH IS VERY TRUE, ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY. 

GOOD WORK SEEN YOU ON THE LOUNGE. KEEP IT UP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 11 2009, 03:34 PM~14163486
> *steel wool???? WTF :twak:
> 
> MAN I USE VELVET OR MY THUMB AND MY T-SHIRT FOR THE TINY SWIRLS.
> 
> THE THING PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND IS THERE ARE NO RULES, NO ONE SAYS WHAT IS CORRECT ON WHAT TO USE. U USE WHAT WORKS FOR YOU.
> 
> A FAMOUS STRIPER ONCE TOLD ME WHEN I ASKED WHAT HE USED FOR A REDUCER AND HE TOLD ME MINERAL SPIRITS. I ASKED WHAT ABOUT HIGH TEMP / LOW TEMP REDUCER'S AND HES COMMENT WHICH I LIVE BY TO THIS DAY IS "THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT BACK IN THE DAY" WHICH IS VERY TRUE, ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY.
> 
> GOOD WORK SEEN YOU ON THE LOUNGE. KEEP IT UP!! :thumbsup:
> *


 THNX G...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

THE MAN DOES GOOD WORK,TAKE MY WORD AND I CAN HONESTLY SAY ITS GOOD QUALITY,NO SWIRLS OR UGLYNESS....


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 11 2009, 03:18 PM~14163309
> *THNX HOMIE...I USE VELVET   .....I DONT KNOW WHERE PEOPLE GET THE IDEA OF USING STEEL WOOL FROM... :uh:
> *


i love the steel wool...
velvet doesnt turn good enough for me. unless im using patent 24 and 12 k gold


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 11:47 AM~14273206
> *i love the steel wool...
> velvet doesnt turn good enough for me. unless im using patent 24 and 12 k gold
> *


I GUESS IT DEPENDS ON THE LEAF... IVE SEEN STEEL WHOOL SPUN LEAF N IT LEAVES CUTS IN IT.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 23 2009, 03:35 PM~14275399
> *I GUESS IT DEPENDS ON THE LEAF... IVE SEEN STEEL WHOOL SPUN LEAF N IT LEAVES CUTS IN IT.
> *


i get some 0000 grade.. and then i rub it on some metal to wear it out..
then use it..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2009, 03:44 PM~14275483
> *i get some 0000 grade.. and then i rub it on some metal to wear it out..
> then use it..
> *


----------



## Lokey

JUST DID A LIL SOMTHING ON MA HOMIE'S TITAN...DOIN MORE TO IT LATER

EXCUSE THE PHONE CAMERA PICS


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 11 2009, 03:34 PM~14163486
> *steel wool???? WTF :twak:
> 
> MAN I USE VELVET OR MY THUMB AND MY T-SHIRT FOR THE TINY SWIRLS.
> 
> THE THING PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND IS THERE ARE NO RULES, NO ONE SAYS WHAT IS CORRECT ON WHAT TO USE. U USE WHAT WORKS FOR YOU.
> 
> A FAMOUS STRIPER ONCE TOLD ME WHEN I ASKED WHAT HE USED FOR A REDUCER AND HE TOLD ME MINERAL SPIRITS. I ASKED WHAT ABOUT HIGH TEMP / LOW TEMP REDUCER'S AND HES COMMENT WHICH I LIVE BY TO THIS DAY IS "THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT BACK IN THE DAY" WHICH IS VERY TRUE, ITS ALL ABOUT MONEY.
> 
> GOOD WORK SEEN YOU ON THE LOUNGE. KEEP IT UP!! :thumbsup:
> *


Wim, one thing to keep in mind ... Paints have changed dramatically since the late 90's.. the formulas don't even compare to paints fron the 70's and 80's... a $15 quart of reducer can cost a lot more later  in possible durability issues ...


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 PM~14545192
> *Wim, one thing to keep in mind ... Paints have changed dramatically since the late 90's..  the formulas don't even compare to paints fron the 70's and 80's... a $15 quart of reducer can cost a lot more later  in possible durability issues ...
> *


THATS TRUE......N IM SURE THE FORMULAS WILL BE DIFFERENT A FEW GENERATIONS DOWN THE ROAD.....JUS GOTTA KEEP ON STRIPIN'


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I need some work done in my other car when your ready....let me know...


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 22 2009, 05:28 AM~14547101
> *I need some work done in my other car when your ready....let me know...
> *


 YEA HOMIE.... PM'D


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Looking good Lokey..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jul 22 2009, 07:26 AM~14547536
> *Looking good Lokey..
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

YES.......YES....... I STILL LEAF N STRIPE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

you never answer my pm are you willing to travel


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Nov 5 2009, 05:20 PM~15574817
> *you never answer my pm are you willing to travel
> *


HOW FAR R U FROM DALLAS EXACTLY?


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15611533
> *HOW FAR R U FROM DALLAS EXACTLY?
> *


its 5 1/2 hours away and its 345 miles


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Nov 12 2009, 07:12 AM~15642253
> *its 5 1/2 hours away and its 345 miles
> *


WOW HOMIE THATS QUITE A WAYS FROM HERE.... ABOUT HOW MANY RIDES U SAY?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 16 2009, 12:20 PM~15678928
> *WOW HOMIE THATS QUITE A WAYS FROM HERE.... ABOUT HOW MANY RIDES U SAY?
> *


*
grayhound ! ! ! ! * :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 16 2009, 12:13 PM~15680079
> *
> grayhound ! ! ! !   :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... YEA...I DONT THINK I'LL RISK MY '76'S ENGINE :biggrin: 


EY HOMIE... ARE THOSE YOUR WHEELS ON THE AVATAR PIC?


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

JUST DID THIS ONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO

A LIL LEAF ON THE HOOD


















OUTLINED A COUPLE OF PATTERNS









AND SOME ON THE TRUNK


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lokey+Nov 16 2009, 05:26 PM~15681815-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... YEA...I DONT THINK I'LL RISK MY '76'S ENGINE  :biggrin:
> EY HOMIE... ARE THOSE YOUR WHEELS ON THE AVATAR PIC?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..... got me some daytons that are being done up like that
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lokey_@Nov 16 2009, 06:10 PM~15682286
> *JUST DID THIS ONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> A LIL LEAF ON THE HOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTLINED A COUPLE OF PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOME ON THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



chitos GP .... looks nice you got his number I got to call him.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 16 2009, 08:01 PM~15684763
> *Nope..... got me some daytons that are being done up like that
> chitos GP  .... looks nice you got his number I got to call him.
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

is it best to get the leaf and stripe done under the clearcoat?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 AM~15690289
> *is it best to get the leaf and stripe done under the clearcoat?
> *


YES SIR... ITS ALOT BETTER...IT PROTECTS THE LEAF N STRIPE FROM FLAKING OFF.


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 16 2009, 10:20 AM~15678928
> *WOW HOMIE THATS QUITE A WAYS FROM HERE.... ABOUT HOW MANY RIDES U SAY?
> *


we got 4 may b 5


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Nov 21 2009, 10:02 AM~15736998
> *we got 4 may b 5
> *


PM ME SOME PICS HOMIE


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15682286
> *JUST DID THIS ONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> A LIL LEAF ON THE HOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOME ON THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEAF AND STRIPE WORK LOOK REAL GOOD.NOT TOO SURE ABOUT THE PAINT, WHO PAINTED IT?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:21 PM~15740043
> *LEAF AND STRIPE WORK LOOK REAL GOOD.NOT TOO SURE ABOUT THE PAINT, WHO PAINTED IT?
> *


The paint is kind of crazy on that car, and the paint job is not really that new, but if you look at it, it look new....


----------



## Lokey

A LIL SOMETHING IM WORKING ON


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jan 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16359654
> *A LIL SOMETHING IM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Love the Star! :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 20 2010, 11:17 PM~16359816
> * Love the Star!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Lokey

TTT


----------



## Lokey

A LIL SOMETHING ELSE IM ADDING TO THE TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## jorgetellez

nice work homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Feb 18 2010, 09:04 PM~16656371
> * nice work homie
> *


I APPRECIATE IT MAN :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Feb 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16656253
> *A LIL SOMETHING ELSE IM ADDING TO THE TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16656537
> *Cool!
> *


THANK U THANK U


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn u get down homie


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Feb 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16661536-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn u get down homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Feb 19 2010, 11:38 AM~16661944
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## payroll77

hey homie do u pinstripe an leaf over clear an then clear it!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Feb 19 2010, 05:22 PM~16664988
> *hey homie do u pinstripe an leaf over clear an then clear it!
> *


IF THE RIDE IS CLEARED, I LEAF IT, BRUSH ON CLEAR OVER THE LEAF N THEN STRIPE IT..... BUT IF U WANT IT COMPLETLY UNDER THE CLEAR IT WOULD HAVE TO BE SANDED DOWN FIRST. THEN CLEARED OVER... THAT WOULD OFCOURSE BE MORE $$$$.............


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## Lokey

A LIL SOMETHING IM WORKING ON





































WILL POST THE FINISHED PICS TOMORROW...


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Lokey

HERE IT IS HOMIES....JUST FINISHED N OUT ON THE STREETS YESTERDAY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 27 2010, 07:13 AM~17015381
> *HERE IT IS HOMIES....JUST FINISHED N OUT ON THE STREETS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 27 2010, 07:23 AM~17015432
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

nice work man ...im in killeen and need some striping and leafing ..nothin crazy jus compliments of the body jus wonderin how long would it take ..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 07:50 AM~17015603
> *nice work man ...im in killeen and need some striping and leafing ..nothin crazy jus compliments of the body jus wonderin how long would it take ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY USUAL TIMING WOULD BE 2 DAYS.... THAT WAY IT GIVES ME TIME HOMIE


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 07:50 AM~17015603
> *nice work man ...im in killeen and need some striping and leafing ..nothin crazy jus compliments of the body jus wonderin how long would it take ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean ride bRO. never seen you rolling around bRO.


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 27 2010, 01:03 PM~17017377
> *MY USUAL TIMING WOULD BE 2 DAYS.... THAT WAY IT GIVES ME TIME HOMIE
> *


ok...do i need to bring supplies or what ..kinda in time crunch ill be leavin back out of country in 14 days after i get there but need some striping bad ..and whats the usaul price ...u can pm me with a ball park figure...thanks


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17018638
> *clean ride bRO. never seen you rolling around bRO.
> *


been gone a couple of months ..maybe u seen me in my gray fleetwood also juiced..i hang out on hood rd with guys name mat, san diego mike , tommy, rich...im in lowlyfe and will be home shortly and i got that itch to ride and fuck up my back bumper ....hopefully see u around homie..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 28 2010, 07:34 AM~17022327
> *ok...do i need to bring supplies or what ..kinda in time crunch ill be leavin back out of country in 14 days after i get there but need some striping bad ..and whats the usaul price ...u can pm me with a ball park figure...thanks
> *


PM'D


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17015381
> *HERE IT IS HOMIES....JUST FINISHED N OUT ON THE STREETS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw it in person...nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15540907
> *That's what we want!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## lealbros

wil u come to corpus christi texas and do some cars for me


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 28 2010, 11:27 PM~17030248
> *wil u come to corpus christi texas and  do some cars for me
> *


 PM'D HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I NEED TO DO MY 2 DOOR TAHOE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 06:51 PM~17037480
> *I NEED TO DO MY 2 DOOR TAHOE
> *


WAT UP DAAAWWGGG!!!..... U GOT PICS HOMIE?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

how much leaf and stripe


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 30 2010, 04:00 PM~17046720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much leaf and stripe
> *


PM'D :biggrin:


----------



## radcliff1234

Really you are done a good job.............Well done............Thanks for sharing
   


___________________________
Piggy Banks
Skechers


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by radcliff1234_@Mar 31 2010, 05:46 AM~17052926
> *Really you are done a good job.............Well done............Thanks for sharing
> 
> ___________________________
> Piggy Banks
> Skechers
> *


 THANKS.. I REALY APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

ttt


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 07:50 AM~17015603
> *nice work man ...im in killeen and need some striping and leafing ..nothin crazy jus compliments of the body jus wonderin how long would it take ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** thought you were keepn it a secret... ***** I c u...LOL..Do tha damn thang..Going off his pics, Ol' Boy gets down..Must see it when u get done....Keep me informed when you get back..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 30 2010, 04:00 PM~17046720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much leaf and stripe
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT THIS RIDE DOESNT LOOK LIKE IN THE PIC ANYMORE...  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 01:04 PM~17077399
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT THIS RIDE DOESNT LOOK LIKE IN THE PIC ANYMORE...    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 sneak peak pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 2 2010, 05:19 PM~17078547
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 sneak peak pics!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 2 2010, 03:19 PM~17078547
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 sneak peak pics!!! :biggrin:
> *


 JUST A SNEEK PEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 07:10 PM~17080555
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 09:10 PM~17080555
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lokey

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS ABOUT TO BE 2 IN THE MORNING.... HERE U GO....I PRESENT TO U....</span>_


----------



## xam916

what would be a good beginner set up for pinstriping and what price range?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 11:52 PM~17082923
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS ABOUT TO BE 2 IN THE MORNING.... HERE U GO....I PRESENT TO U....</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 3 2010, 08:42 AM~17084057
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

Looks Great Lokey.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 3 2010, 07:40 AM~17084210
> *x2
> 
> Looks Great Lokey.
> *


THANKS HOMIE.. I APPRECIATE THE POSITIVE FEEDBACK BROTHA


----------



## Los 210

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Apr 3 2010, 11:03 AM~17085299
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

MONTE LOOK CLEAN HOMIE, GOOD WORK LOKEY


----------



## Forgiven 63

Looks good homie ! ! !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 27 2010, 10:13 AM~17015381
> *HERE IT IS HOMIES....JUST FINISHED N OUT ON THE STREETS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: how much for something like this runs for


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2010, 07:54 AM~17091254
> *:biggrin: how much for something like this runs for
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

wussup lokey


----------



## Lokey

WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 4 2010, 08:51 PM~17095472
> *WATS UP HOMIE
> *


not much bro went to the ulc picnic and alot of people liked the ride so thanks again homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 4 2010, 06:53 PM~17095484
> *not much bro went to the ulc picnic and alot of people liked the ride so thanks again homie
> *


SIMON HOMIE... GOOD TO KNOW ITS APPRECIATED


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## touchdowntodd

damn homie, u need to be in the midwest for a minute, i need some work!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 4 2010, 07:25 PM~17095809
> *damn homie, u need to be in the midwest for a minute, i need some work!
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17086553
> *Looks good homie ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

AS MANY KNOW, MR.CRAWFORD PASSED AWAY A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO... N I JUST WANTED TO TAKE A QUICK SECOND TO MEMORIALIZE THE MAN... HE WAS A GOOD PERSON... STRIPED MANY RIDES IN THE NORTH TEXAS AREA..... HE WAS A PERSON WHO SHOWED ME A FEW TRICKS ON STRIPING N WOULD NEVER SHY AWAY WHEN I ASKED FOR HIS HELP.... I LEARNED A QUITE A BIT FROM THIS MAN......

I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST MET HIM... I SHOWED HIM MY RIDE I HAD DONE...AND I WILL NEVER FORGET HIS WORDS.... HE LEANED OVER TO LOOK AT THE STRIPES I LAYED ON MY HOOD AS HE TOOK A PUFF ON HIS CIGARETTE N SAID "HMMMM...VERY TASTEFULL....... WELL UR CERTAINLY HEADED THE RIGHT DIRECTION"....... THESE WORDS I WILL FOREVER REMEMBER.........

MAY HIS MEMORY LIVE ON IN EVERY RIDE CRUISING THE STREETS WHICH HE HAS LAID THE BRUSH ON.....

R.I.P JAMES CRAWFORD


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:thumbsup: 









some of crawfords work on ridin dirty 64


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 7 2010, 10:31 AM~17122800
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of crawfords work on ridin dirty 64
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 10:52 PM~17082923
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS ABOUT TO BE 2 IN THE MORNING.... HERE U GO....I PRESENT TO U....</span></span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3186.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3203.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3195.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3197.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3200.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>REALLY NICE!


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 7 2010, 01:12 PM~17124219
> *REALLY NICE!
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 3 2010, 12:52 AM~17082923
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS ABOUT TO BE 2 IN THE MORNING.... HERE U GO....I PRESENT TO U....</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I seen it at the easter picnic! It looks real nice!! Nice work homie....


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Apr 8 2010, 06:00 PM~17137801
> *I seen it at the easter picnic! It looks real nice!! Nice work homie....
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*PEEP THIS PIC I FOUND OF ME THROWIN DOWN MY FIRST STRIPES ON THE FIRST RIDE I EVER LAID THE BRUSH ON*</span>


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2010, 11:22 PM~17140873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>PEEP THIS PIC I FOUND OF ME THROWIN DOWN MY FIRST STRIPES ON THE FIRST RIDE I EVER LAID THE BRUSH ON</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>That's So Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

A RIDE I JUST STARTED TODAY


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17140873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>PEEP THIS PIC I FOUND OF ME THROWIN DOWN MY FIRST STRIPES ON THE FIRST RIDE I EVER LAID THE BRUSH ON</span>
> *


...hey i have a question... was there a guy in yall club i believe he had a gold/patterned out mc... he would hang a sombrero off tha driver mirror when he would show..? maybe like 5 yrs ago

maybe pablo or sumting like dat.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17174907
> *...hey  i  have  a  question...  was  there  a  guy  in  yall  club i  believe  he  had  a  gold/patterned  out  mc...  he  would  hang a sombrero  off  tha driver mirror when  he  would show..? maybe  like 5 yrs  ago
> 
> maybe  pablo or  sumting like  dat.
> *


LOL... NO SIR... NOT OUR CLUB


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 12 2010, 09:35 PM~17174980
> *LOL... NO SIR... NOT OUR CLUB
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

whats up bro nice job u ready to do some work for me


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 13 2010, 11:03 AM~17178950
> *whats up bro nice job u ready to do  some work for me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17174907
> *...hey  i  have  a  question...  was  there  a  guy  in  yall  club i  believe  he  had  a  gold/patterned  out  mc...  he  would  hang a sombrero  off  tha driver mirror when  he  would show..? maybe  like 5 yrs  ago
> 
> maybe  pablo or  sumting like  dat.
> *





what about the name raul.....


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17184290
> *what  about  the  name  raul.....
> *


YEA HOMIE... THATS RAUL... ITS A CUTLASS


----------



## VENOM65

wassup lokey work looks good homie. keep it up


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 13 2010, 07:55 PM~17184503
> *YEA HOMIE... THATS RAUL... ITS A CUTLASS
> *


is he still around or in the club...whats the latest on the ride i remember i rode with them one time to sandy lake but was closed due to rain so we moved the party to the lewisville lake... any pics of car. at the time it was like a purple or real dark blue with white guts..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2010, 07:57 PM~17184520
> *wassup lokey work looks good homie. keep it up
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... ABOUT TO POST UP SOME ORE PICS OF THAT '64 IN A FEW...LOADING THE PICS UP RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 13 2010, 07:55 PM~17184503
> *YEA HOMIE... THATS RAUL... ITS A CUTLASS
> *


oh yea my bad just found an old pic i took when its was at teh fair park


----------



## Lokey

HERES A FEW MORE PICS


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17185506
> *HERES A FEW MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

killer work bro


----------



## 817LoLo

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17185506
> *HERES A FEW MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you really hooked it up for real.......guess you werent playing when you said you were gonna hook it up......i like it alot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Apr 13 2010, 09:45 PM~17185956
> *damn homie you really hooked it up for real.......guess you werent playing when you said you were gonna hook it up......i like it alot :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


IM GLAD U LIKE IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 14 2010, 10:57 AM~17190328
> *
> *


GOT A QUESTION HOMIE?


----------



## touchdowntodd

get to the midwest homie for REAL


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17184554
> *is  he  still  around  or  in  the  club...whats  the  latest  on  the  ride  i  remember  i  rode  with  them  one  time  to  sandy  lake  but  was  closed  due  to  rain  so  we  moved  the  party to  the  lewisville lake... any  pics  of  car.  at  the  time  it  was  like  a  purple or  real  dark  blue  with  white guts..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 14 2010, 03:33 PM~17192974
> *:biggrin:
> *


YEA HES STILL AROUND HOMIE... HAVNT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17193772
> *YEA HES STILL AROUND HOMIE... HAVNT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE...
> *


orale pues.... any new pics/ projects you working on


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 15 2010, 01:09 PM~17202800
> *orale  pues....  any  new  pics/ projects  you  working  on
> *


YEA I JUST FINISHED A HARLEY A COUPLE HOURS AGO... POST PICS LATER TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

JUST DID THIS HARLEY TODAY


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 15 2010, 07:30 PM~17205915
> *JUST DID THIS HARLEY TODAY</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3360.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3350.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3347.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3342.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3385.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3340.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3378.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3335.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2010, 07:26 PM~17206521
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


THANK U :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

you do got them lines down vato


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17207186
> *you  do  got them  lines  down  vato
> *


THANKS HOMIE... IT TAKES A BIT OF PATIENCE BUT ITS WORTH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:thumbsup:

Good stuff Homie.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 15 2010, 09:41 PM~17208218
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Good stuff Homie.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 15 2010, 08:42 PM~17207430
> *THANKS HOMIE... IT TAKES A BIT OF PATIENCE BUT ITS WORTH IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

pics of that blue monte in your av


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

good job homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 AM~17212896
> * good job homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN HOMIE U GETTIN DOWN!!! I NEED TO TAKE U MY 63!! ILL GIVE U A CALL WHEN IM READY!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 18 2010, 08:33 AM~17226929
> * DAMN HOMIE U GETTIN DOWN!!! I NEED TO TAKE U MY 63!! ILL GIVE U A CALL WHEN IM READY!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE... YEA JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 18 2010, 09:46 AM~17227336
> *THANKS HOMIE... YEA JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY...
> *


----------



## Lokey

WORKING ON ANOTHER PROJECT..... POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TEXASFINEST63

wut up lokey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 20 2010, 09:55 AM~17247284
> *wut up lokey!!! :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Lokey

A LIL SOMETHING I FINISHED UP TODAY


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 06:41 PM~17251461
> *A LIL SOMETHING I FINISHED UP TODAY</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3424.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3429.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3439.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3438.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3434.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3435.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3437.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>That's Cool Never Seen Pinstripping Done on the Lights Before! I Like it! Good Idea and Great Work lol!   :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17252924
> *That's Cool Never Seen Pinstripping Done on the Lights Before! I Like it! Good Idea and Great Work lol!     :cheesy:
> *


THANK U... I FUGURED IT WOULD PUT A FEMININE TOUCH ON THE RIDE... IT IS FOR A 15yr. OLD GIRL... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 08:56 PM~17253229
> *THANK U... I FUGURED IT WOULD PUT A FEMININE TOUCH ON THE RIDE... IT IS FOR A 15yr. OLD GIRL...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Yeah She'll Love it! I Hope you have Ear Plugs cuz She WILL Be Screaming with Excitement Lol I know I would've at 15 if I got My Ride Back Like THAT!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 08:14 PM~17253537
> *Oh Yeah She'll Love it! I Hope you have Ear Plugs cuz She WILL Be Screaming with Excitement Lol I know I would've at 15 if I got My Ride Back Like THAT!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, YEA IVE GOT THEM READY... SHES NEVER SEEN THE CAR WITH PAINT OR ANYTHING SO IM SURE SHE'LL BE EXCITED... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17253763
> *LOL, YEA IVE GOT THEM READY... SHES NEVER SEEN THE CAR WITH PAINT OR ANYTHING SO IM SURE SHE'LL BE EXCITED...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm Excited Just to See the Pics! Lol  :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 08:30 PM~17253826
> *:biggrin: I'm Excited Just to See the Pics! Lol   :cheesy:
> *


LOL, IM GLAD U LIKE IT.... U'LL PROBABLY SEE IT AROUND... ITS FROM GARLAND...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 09:43 PM~17254026
> *LOL, IM GLAD U LIKE IT.... U'LL PROBABLY SEE IT AROUND... ITS FROM GARLAND...
> *


Really Awesome I'll Scream Everytime I See It! Lol :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 PM~17254088
> *Really Awesome I'll Scream Everytime I See It! Lol  :cheesy:
> *


LOL... KOO


----------



## 817LoLo

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2010, 05:41 PM~17251461
> *A LIL SOMETHING I FINISHED UP TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that montes looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17266810
> *that montes looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*TTT!!*_ :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lolows

how much would you charge to drive two hr drive


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 28 2010, 09:06 AM~17329268
> *how much would you charge to drive two hr drive
> *


WHERE U AT HOMIE?....


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 28 2010, 08:20 PM~17336019
> *WHERE U AT HOMIE?....
> *


iam in bridgeport texas bro


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17339807
> *iam in bridgeport texas bro
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

WENT AHEAD N ADDED A LIL MORE PINK


----------



## biggboy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK HOMIE..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 2 2010, 11:29 AM~17365644
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE WORK HOMIE..
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

HOW MUCH TO PINSTRIPE THIS SILVERLEAFING. IT WAS MY HOMIES FIRST TIME AND CAME OUT PRETTY UNEAVEN. I WANNA SEE IF U CAN PINSTIPE IT AND MAKE IT A LITTLE BETTER? AND I GOT A DESIGN ON THE TRUNK THAT I NEED DONE TO?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377107
> *HOW MUCH TO PINSTRIPE THIS SILVERLEAFING. IT WAS MY HOMIES FIRST TIME AND CAME OUT PRETTY UNEAVEN. I WANNA SEE IF U CAN PINSTIPE IT AND MAKE IT A LITTLE BETTER? AND I GOT A DESIGN ON THE TRUNK THAT I NEED DONE TO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## lealbros

whats up can u call me i got some cars for u to do call me 361 728 7787 fred


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 5 2010, 04:52 PM~17402328
> *whats up can u call me i got some cars for u to do call me 361 728 7787  fred
> *


ORALE FRED ILL HIT U UP HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## 817LoLo

TTT for the homie who gets down with the stripping!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

*good work  
:h5: *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo+May 15 2010, 08:55 PM~17501704-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the homie who gets down with the stripping!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ivan619_@May 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17501744
> *good work
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

whats up homie i havent forgot about u i just been busy getting this cars for u i wil hit u up soon thanks


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 19 2010, 07:15 PM~17544993
> *whats up homie i havent forgot about u  i just been busy getting this cars for  u i wil hit u up soon thanks
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE... GOT PICS U CAN P.M. ME SO FAR? :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

WUSUP LOKEY


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 20 2010, 01:57 PM~17552961
> *WUSUP LOKEY
> *


WATS GOING ON HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17555796
> *WATS GOING ON HOMIE
> *


pm sent


----------



## ghost2009

super kleen work man ,way to go reppin dallas tx. would u ever teach someone to pinstripe ? how much?


----------



## rollin64

THANX HOMIE FOR HOOKING ME UP   



























:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

THANKS FOR POSTING UP PICS HOMIE... ILL POST SOME MORE ONCE I GET MY COMPUTER GOING....


----------



## EliseoArteaga

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 27 2010, 07:13 AM~17015381
> *HERE IT IS HOMIES....JUST FINISHED N OUT ON THE STREETS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey how much would sumthin like dis cost on a 06 Ford Expo I'm outta Pleasant Grove Dallas.Firme ass shit homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by EliseoArteaga_@May 29 2010, 02:07 PM~17642242
> *Hey how much would sumthin like dis cost on a 06 Ford Expo I'm outta Pleasant Grove Dallas.Firme ass shit homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE... PM'D


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

ttt!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@May 15 2010, 10:55 PM~17501704
> *TTT for the homie who gets down with the stripping!!! :biggrin:
> *


Looked hella good too!!


----------



## Lokey




----------



## 817LoLo

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17628472
> *THANX HOMIE FOR HOOKING ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking good john......you took it to the rite one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

whats up u still coming down and when let me know in ready


----------



## richiev64

Great work bro, I'll be callin when i get back state side Homie!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 5 2010, 08:05 PM~17705349
> *Great work bro, I'll be callin when i get back state side Homie!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

damn LOKEY you threw down on my homeboys f150 i might get u to do my truck :biggrin: 
great job homie


----------



## mike661




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 AM~17716215
> *damn LOKEY you threw down on my homeboys f150 i might get u to do my truck :biggrin:
> great job homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 AM~17716215
> *damn LOKEY you threw down on my homeboys f150 i might get u to do my truck :biggrin:
> great job homie
> *


X2!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 AM~17716215
> *damn LOKEY you threw down on my homeboys f150 i might get u to do my truck :biggrin:
> great job homie
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 08:14 PM~17722253
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING UP A PIC HOMIE...


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much would you charge me to put some silver leafing like this one on the pic, but on a 1996 fleetwood? and maybe a lil bit of pinstriping too, i stay in Longview T.X let me know how much it would be to get you to come over here uffin:


----------



## Lokey

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Lokey

HERES A CLOSE UP OF THE CENTER PIECE ON THAT BLACK F-150


----------



## Lokey

HERE'S A COUPLE OF PIC'S I TOOK ON MY PHONE... WILL POST THE ONES FROM MY CAMERA LATER

GOING OVER THE HARBOR BRIDGE


















DOING SOME STRIPE ON THE TRUNK OF THE 6DEUCE









THE HOOD ON JESS'S LINC


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 22 2010, 01:55 PM~17856218
> *HERES A CLOSE UP OF THE CENTER PIECE ON THAT BLACK F-150</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/l_d7c8ff548e5a4851a3f6203029c86f8c1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro hope to see u soon


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17862340
> *thanks bro hope to see u soon
> *


SIMON HOMIE... DEFENATELY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE DANCE... N IF U NEED ANY MORE WORK LET ME KNOW


----------



## Lokey

LINCON CONTINENTAL</span>

<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3783.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3783.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3764.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3743.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3737.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3746.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:green\'>IMPALA


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17863315
> *LINCON CONTINENTAL</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3783.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3783.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3764.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3743.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3737.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG3746.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TILL I DROP U OFF THA 64 !!!!! FENDER WELLS GONNA LOOK DAMN GOOD I ALREADY KNOW!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 22 2010, 08:17 PM~17860792
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


THANK U


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## Lokey

HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS OF THE BLACK F-150


----------



## Lokey

HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF THE REGAL SHOWN A COUPLE PAGES BACK


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :0


----------



## 8t4mc

Are you doing the clear after the striping also.?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 25 2010, 08:12 PM~17889393
> *Are you doing the clear after the striping also.?
> *


NOT THE WHOLE CAR, JUST THE LEAF


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 24 2010, 10:11 PM~17881427
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS OF THE BLACK F-150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie, hope to see you soon here in Longview,T.X :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17895357
> *nice work homie, hope to see you soon here in Longview,T.X :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lokey

DID SOME LEAF ON A SET OF WHEEL WELLS


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 28 2010, 02:23 PM~17907304
> *DID SOME LEAF ON A SET OF WHEEL WELLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 28 2010, 01:19 PM~17907783
> *
> *


YUP, CANT WAIT TO GET THE REST OF THE RIDE IN HERE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17921999
> *YUP, CANT WAIT TO GET THE REST OF THE RIDE IN HERE
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 28 2010, 01:23 PM~17907304
> *DID SOME LEAF ON A SET OF WHEEL WELLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

HERES A FEW OF A TAHOE... STILL GOTTA FINISH IT UP


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 30 2010, 04:57 PM~17929523
> *Nice!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK U


----------



## DONK_MAN214

PRETTY GOOD WORK I MIGHT WANT MY BOX CAPRICE DONE SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

damn lokey that tahoe looks fuken bad ass


----------



## degre576

that tahoe looks good.


----------



## Lokey

THANK U GUYS ON THE COMPLIMENTS... MUCH APRECIATED


----------



## Lokey

ELS


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 2 2010, 10:41 PM~17950398
> *ELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 3 2010, 12:01 PM~17953142
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WATS UP HOMIE... WHEN U BRINGIN THE RIDE SO I CAN GET STARTED ON IT?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:01 PM~17953142
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yea wen r u takin the ride? :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 4 2010, 11:14 AM~17958701
> *yea wen r u takin the ride? :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... ORALE... PEER PRESSURE PEER PRESSURE... LOL JK


----------



## 214Frost

looking good


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

how much to gold leaf and strip?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17968813
> *looking good
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17969217
> *how much to gold leaf and strip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS I GOT FROM LEAL BROS. TOPIC OF THAT 6DEUCE I DID OUT THERE IN CORPUS... FINALLY CLEARED N BUFFED


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 30 2010, 06:59 PM~17930548
> *HERES A FEW OF A TAHOE... STILL GOTTA FINISH IT UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY,VERY NICE HOMIE...


----------



## Lokey

IN THE WORKS AT THE MOMENT


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 09:29 PM~17978957
> *VERY,VERY NICE HOMIE...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17978986
> *IN THE WORKS AT THE MOMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it looks hella clean inside lol


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 6 2010, 09:38 PM~17979069
> *damn it looks hella clean inside lol
> *


LOL YEA HOMIE... IT'LL LOOK DIFFERENT AFTER TOMORROW


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 6 2010, 09:43 PM~17979132
> *LOL YEA HOMIE... IT'LL LOOK DIFFERENT AFTER TOMORROW
> *


shit ima have trouble sleeping just thinkin bout it lol


----------



## lealbros

looks good


----------



## lealbros

looks good


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 6 2010, 10:12 PM~17979420
> *looks good
> *


THANKS HOMIE... HOW R THINGS LOOKING OUT IN CORPUS?


----------



## kromatized

Really nice work!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jul 6 2010, 10:29 PM~17979629
> *Really nice work!
> *


I APPRECIATE IT BRO


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:wow:


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 8 2010, 04:21 AM~17982626
> *I APPRECIATE IT BRO
> *


Any time bro, I been pinstriping for 2 months, I gotta say it's alot harder than you guys make it look...

What brush do you like using for the scroll styles?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jul 9 2010, 05:21 AM~18000517
> *Any time bro, I been pinstriping for 2 months, I gotta say it's alot harder than you guys make it look...
> 
> What brush do you like using for the scroll styles?
> *


I STAY PRETTY EFFICIANT HOMIE.... I USE 1 BRUSH FOR EVERYTHING  :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

I'LL POST PICS OF THE REST OF THE RIDE LATER ON TONIGHT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18006527
> *I'LL POST PICS OF THE REST OF THE RIDE LATER ON TONIGHT
> *


Monte came out really nice homie I just saw it in person. Keep up tha bad ass work


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18007177
> *Monte came out really nice homie I just saw it in person. Keep up tha bad ass work
> *


I APPRECIATE THAT ALOT HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\


----------



## Lokey

THE HOMIE BROUGHT THE HARLEY I HAD PREVIOUSLY WORKED ON TO ADD SOME MORE LEAF N STRIPE


----------



## jvasquez

More good looking work Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 10:55 PM~18007254
> *ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 10 2010, 09:30 AM~18010059
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 10 2010, 12:08 AM~18007367
> *THE HOMIE BROUGHT THE HARLEY I HAD PREVIOUSLY WORKED ON TO ADD SOME MORE LEAF N STRIPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## Lolo22

do have to have clearcoats on a car before you it can be pinstrip it. or is it sopose to be done just after it got painted?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Jul 11 2010, 06:24 PM~18019357
> *do have to have clearcoats on a car before you it can be pinstrip it. or is it sopose to be done just after it got painted?
> *


IT CAN BE DONE AFTER ITS CLEARED, THEN SANDED N HAVE IT STRIPPED N CLEARED OVER.... OR U CAN SHOOT THE BASE COAT N HAVE IT STRIPPED THEN SHOOT CLEAR OVER... BUT I USUALLY RECOMEND THE RIDE BE CLEARED, SANDED, THEN STRIPPED N CLEARED OVER... THAT WAY ITS STRIPPED ON A FLAT SURFACE... BUT EITHER IS FINE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 11 2010, 03:13 PM~18018277
> *beautiful
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 817LoLo

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 09:08 PM~18007367
> *THE HOMIE BROUGHT THE HARLEY I HAD PREVIOUSLY WORKED ON TO ADD SOME MORE LEAF N STRIPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah homie hit me up and asked if he should add more to it.......i told him to let you add more......damn homie it came out nice.....keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Jul 11 2010, 09:32 PM~18021057
> *yeah homie hit me up and asked if he should add more to it.......i told him to let you add more......damn homie it came out nice.....keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


YEA THANKS HOMIE... IT REALLY EVENED IT OUT WITH THE LEAF IN THE TANK AND FRONT FENDER


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 11:08 PM~18007367
> *THE HOMIE BROUGHT THE HARLEY I HAD PREVIOUSLY WORKED ON TO ADD SOME MORE LEAF N STRIPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this one saturday nite looked hella good!! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

A LIL UNDERCARAGE WORK


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Nice touch!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18039619
> *Nice touch!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 13 2010, 05:57 PM~18038927
> *A LIL UNDERCARAGE WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE YOU NEXT WEEK JR. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

TTT for LOKEY


----------



## bobis x3

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 04:17 PM~18047106
> *SEE YOU NEXT WEEK JR. THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

whats up homie you told me you were coming down this wenday to leaf my fleetwood, i been tryin to call you and no answer, hit me up homie uffin:


----------



## 88' Cutlass

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18038927
> *A LIL UNDERCARAGE WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

nice


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Jul 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18071609
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 17 2010, 10:16 PM~18072009
> *nice
> *


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO

AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 17 2010, 10:59 PM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that bobbys from RO? looks good


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2010, 11:02 PM~18072304
> *is that bobbys from RO? looks good
> *


YES SIR... I APPRECIATE IT HOMIE


----------



## jvasquez

:thumbsup: Nice work....again.... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 18 2010, 12:59 AM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks badass !!! Cant wait to see it cleared and buffed. You did a really nice job on it.


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 18 2010, 04:59 PM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really good style bro. Love it!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 18 2010, 12:59 AM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Motherfuckaaa!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 17 2010, 11:21 PM~18072423
> *:thumbsup: Nice work....again.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 18 2010, 07:42 AM~18073451
> *That looks badass !!! Cant wait to see it cleared and buffed. You did a really nice job on it.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## low65

Chingows,,,, u got down with ur magic bro,, Dam good work ,,, very nice. A.T.M. After we clear it ill post up some pics


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 17 2010, 09:59 PM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOKEY THAT CAR CAME OUT BAD ASS. LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER I SENT UR WAY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Lokey

low65 THANKS HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT CLEARED... TEXASFINEST63 :biggrin: ... $ROLLIN RICH$ 82 THANKS BIG DAWG


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 17 2010, 11:59 PM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: really dig this one


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 19 2010, 04:02 AM~18080255
> *uffin: really dig this one
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

AND THE NAME ON TRUNK


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## da_six4

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 30 2010, 07:59 PM~17930548
> *HERES A FEW OF A TAHOE... STILL GOTTA FINISH IT UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks bad ass wat color is that


----------



## Lokey

DID THIS ONE TODAY


























PEEP THE BEFORE N AFTER SHOT OF THE WHITE WALLS I CLEANED UP


----------



## laredo85

:thumbsup: clean work!


----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 19 2010, 02:31 PM~18083125
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> *


  

Very nice work........Location, please.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 22 2010, 07:09 AM~18110346
> *
> 
> Very nice work........Location, please.
> *


I APPRECIATE IT... IM IN THE NORTH DALLAS AREA... ADDRESS PM'D


----------



## zfelix

the Regal looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 10:09 PM~18118514
> *the Regal looks sweet :thumbsup:
> *


I APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 23 2010, 04:58 PM~18125484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THE VERT HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by da_six4_@Jul 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18105031
> *this looks bad ass wat color is that
> *


ORIENTAL BLUE HOMIE


----------



## jorgetellez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18097748
> *AND THE NAME ON TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Jul 25 2010, 09:58 PM~18140180
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Looking good! Hit me up!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 27 2010, 06:07 AM~18151427
> * Looking good! Hit me up!
> *


DID U GET MY PM HOMIE?


----------



## Lokey

A LIL ENGINE WORK TOO</span>

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>(((EXCUSE THE PHONE PICS)))

BREATHER TOP









FAN SHROUT









ALTERNATER BRACKET









AC UNIT









UP CLOSE N PERSONAL


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## jorgetellez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 30 2010, 10:47 AM~18185032
> *A LIL ENGINE WORK TOO</span>
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>(((EXCUSE THE PHONE PICS)))
> 
> BREATHER TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAN SHROUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERNATER BRACKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC UNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP CLOSE N PERSONAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 8 2009, 05:27 PM~13520323
> *HERE'S MY FLEET THAT IVE BEEN DOIN A LIL BIT OF WORK ON.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good


----------



## jett06

how much homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Jul 31 2010, 07:46 AM~18192545
> *how much homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM'D


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 31 2010, 06:18 AM~18192332
> *looks good
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS

LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Aug 2 2010, 05:25 PM~18210102
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... UR '64 IS READY


----------



## 88' Cutlass

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 3 2010, 12:49 AM~18213420
> *THANKS HOMIE.... UR '64 IS READY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  hno: hno:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## jorgetellez




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Jul 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18190643
> *looks good homie, keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Lokey




----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 12 2010, 06:10 PM~18296386
> *<img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4326.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4324.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18297435
> *
> NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin: went to the show at big town saw some of your work. just wanted to give you props on them clean lines bro.!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18296386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean work!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Aug 13 2010, 12:20 AM~18299560
> *uffin: went to the show at big town saw some of your work. just wanted to give you props on them clean lines bro.!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY, I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 13 2010, 07:40 AM~18300527
> *Clean work!
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG


----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

:wave:


----------



## Lokey

*WENT AHEAD AND ADDED BROWN PINSTRIPE BEFORE THEY WERE CLEARED*


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 17 2010, 12:05 AM~18329772
> *WENT AHEAD AND ADDED BROWN PINSTRIPE BEFORE THEY WERE CLEARED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 16 2010, 11:05 PM~18329772
> *WENT AHEAD AND ADDED BROWN PINSTRIPE BEFORE THEY WERE CLEARED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18336190
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:  .... IM READY FOR THAT BEAUTIFUL DROP TOP HOMIE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18341988
> *:biggrin:   .... IM READY FOR THAT BEAUTIFUL DROP TOP HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 17 2010, 06:43 AM~18330892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

WUT UP LOKEY JUST A HEADS UP ILL BE BRING THE MONTE TO YOU LATER ON FOR A MAKEOVER NOT TOO SOON THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## kromatized

Lovin your work Lokey.


----------



## maximus63

I sent you a pm :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 24 2010, 09:50 AM~18392903
> *WUT UP LOKEY JUST A HEADS UP ILL BE BRING THE MONTE TO YOU LATER ON FOR A MAKEOVER NOT TOO SOON THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## joeferia

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

HERES WAT I DID ON THE BODY OF THE CLASSIC RIDE


----------



## Caspy

GOOD WORK


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 1 2010, 10:18 PM~18465180
> *HERES WAT I DID ON THE BODY OF THE CLASSIC RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn lokey that shit looks clean as f^&*


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LOOKIN GOOD BRO !! KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK!! SHOULD BE TAKIN THA 64 SOON!!'


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18469194
> *damn lokey that shit looks clean as f^&*
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18470757
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO !! KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK!!  SHOULD BE TAKIN THA 64  SOON!!'
> *


LET ME KNOW!!!... IM READY HOMIE, IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Aug 29 2010, 03:26 AM~18431801
> *Lovin your work Lokey.
> *


THANK U HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

TOP I DID ON A '63










THEW SOME VEREGATED IN THERE



















RED STRIPING ON LIGHT BROWN AREA WAS DONE PREVIOUSLY BY ANOTHER STRIPER


----------



## Lokey

DID THIS ON A '87 CUT DOGG LAST WEEK


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 6 2010, 08:16 PM~18501562
> *DID THIS ON A '87 CUT DOGG LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As usual you didnt dissapoint me, the work came out real clean on my ride. You showed me nothing but great hospitatlity....thanks again I can't wait to go cruising.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18506677
> *As usual you didnt dissapoint me, the work came out real clean on my ride. You showed me nothing but great hospitatlity....thanks again I can't wait to go cruising.
> *


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :naughty: lookin good


----------



## touchdowntodd

too bad u dont travel brotha...


----------



## Lokey

LAID DOWN THE LEAF WITH 1,160 SPINS ON IT AND SOME STRIPING....AND TO THE STREETS IT ROLLS


----------



## touchdowntodd

like i said, too bad u dont travel


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18538694
> *LAID DOWN THE LEAF WITH 1,160 SPINS ON IT AND SOME STRIPING....AND TO THE STREETS IT ROLLS</span>
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4476.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4501.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4502.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4521.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Wasn't this at the 97.9 Custom Car Show? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 12 2010, 08:22 PM~18550817
> *like i said, too bad u dont travel
> *


ACTUALLY I DO HOMIE..... JUST HARDLY GET THE CHANCE TO


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18550863
> *Wasn't this at the 97.9 Custom Car Show? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YES, I BELEIVE SO... BUT IT WAS BEFORE I DID THE WORK TO IT


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18538694
> *LAID DOWN THE LEAF WITH 1,160 SPINS ON IT AND SOME STRIPING....AND TO THE STREETS IT ROLLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good lokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 13 2010, 10:11 AM~18554647
> *looking good lokey :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 12 2010, 10:24 PM~18551570
> *YES, I BELEIVE SO... BUT IT WAS BEFORE I DID THE WORK TO IT
> *


Oh ok Cuz I was like I Remember it Being Green n Blue but Don't Remember it Being that Much Detail on it Looks Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214

you doin a badass job on these rides bro cant wait to see wat u gonna do to my cuz 64 (cutie pie) keep up the good work ima come to ya wen i get things worked out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 8 2010, 10:59 PM~18521911
> *:wave:  :naughty: lookin good
> *


THANKS DETONATER


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Sep 13 2010, 04:38 PM~18557834-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok Cuz I was like I Remember it Being Green n Blue but Don't Remember it Being that Much Detail on it Looks Good! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djskillz214_@Sep 13 2010, 06:45 PM~18559107
> *you doin a badass job on these rides bro cant wait to see wat u gonna do to my cuz 64 (cutie pie) keep up the good work ima come to ya wen i get things worked out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE... SOUNDS GOOD JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Good stuff Lokey :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## djskillz214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 14 2010, 12:28 PM~18564454
> *
> 
> THANK U
> THANKS HOMIE... SOUNDS GOOD JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY
> *




will do bro itll be a cutlass supreme


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18565649
> *will do bro itll be a cutlass supreme
> *


----------



## djskillz214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 14 2010, 04:43 PM~18566779
> *
> *



 i wana have my dj name in it if uyou can but well talk wen i get it ready bro


----------



## juangotti




----------



## richiev64

what up lokey, you going to the R.O./Wego show on the 19th in the ATX? I need a quote???


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by djskillz214+Sep 15 2010, 06:07 PM~18578141-->
> 
> 
> 
> i wana have my dj name in it if uyou can but well talk wen i get it ready bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FORE SURE HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18579239
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richiev64_@Sep 16 2010, 07:29 AM~18582026
> *what up lokey, you going to the R.O./Wego show on the 19th in the ATX? I need a quote???
> *


SUP HOMIE, NOT SURE IF IMA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HOMIE..... PM'D


----------



## richiev64

Oh ok man, PM'ed you back homie.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 14 2010, 11:38 AM~18565012
> *Good stuff Lokey :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS Sin7


----------



## Lokey

:biggrin:


----------



## low65

sup lokey,,,finally got around to putting up some pics after we cleared over the car,,,,i have had alot of props,thumbs up,and head turning, thanks to you bro.. it looks alot better in person my cell phone camera is shitty... ill be back to get some more work on my outher rides soon bro,,, :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 16 2010, 11:05 PM~18329772
> *HERES WAT I DID ON THE BODY OF THE CLASSIC RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by low65_@Sep 20 2010, 08:00 PM~18616277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup lokey,,,finally got around to putting up some pics after we cleared over the car,,,,i have had alot of props,thumbs up,and head turning, thanks to you bro.. it looks alot better in person my cell phone camera is shitty...  ill be back to get some more work on my outher rides soon bro,,, :biggrin:
> *


YEA HOMIE THANKS FOR POTING UP THE PICS....IT LOOKS GOOD ON THOSE SPOKES BROTHA... WHENEVER YOUR READY HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 21 2010, 05:30 AM~18619696
> *lookin good homie
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## Lokey

SOME LETTERING ON THE TRUNK
(PHONE PIC)


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin: really dig your style bro

















(no ****)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18660279
> *SOME LETTERING ON THE TRUNK
> (PHONE PIC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: looks good bro


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 25 2010, 07:00 PM~18661559
> *uffin: really dig your style bro
> (no ****)
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 25 2010, 07:30 PM~18661716
> *:wave:  looks good bro
> *


I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## regal_81

dat regal looks clean ey how much u charge for candypaint rootbeer homie?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Sep 28 2010, 08:42 PM~18687746
> *dat regal looks clean ey how much u charge for candypaint rootbeer homie?
> *


PM'D


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 07:07 AM~18699907
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: HOWS IT GOIN HOMIE?


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Lokey

CAN U GUESS WHERE ITS GOING?


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Sep 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18486821
> *TOP I DID ON A '63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEW SOME VEREGATED IN THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED STRIPING ON LIGHT BROWN AREA WAS DONE PREVIOUSLY BY ANOTHER STRIPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Elpintor

You do great work do you do shop call.


----------



## my1963ss

Wat kind of gold leaf are you using


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Oct 4 2010, 11:26 AM~18731914
> *CAN U GUESS WHERE ITS GOING?
> *


MAN IT CAME OUT GOOD THANKS HOMIE CAN WAIT FOR THE ROAD TRIP


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Oct 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18713017-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 02:46 PM~18733436
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 07:55 PM~18736239
> *You do great work do you do shop call.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS... EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 4 2010, 08:43 PM~18736719
> *MAN IT CAME OUT GOOD THANKS HOMIE CAN WAIT FOR THE ROAD TRIP
> *


U GUYS HAVE A SAFE DRIVE OUT THERE... TAKE PLENTY OF PICS


----------



## djskillz214

ILL HAVE IT READY SOON HOMIE IMA DO A LIL AT A TIME BUT HERE IT IS


----------



## abel

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Oct 6 2010, 03:22 PM~18753160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL HAVE IT READY SOON HOMIE IMA DO A LIL AT A TIME BUT HERE IT IS
> *


KOO


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2010, 05:32 PM~18754146
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Oct 7 2010, 07:40 AM~18758653
> *:wave:
> *


do you also do candy over the leafing?and clearcoat a complete car,or do you just leaf and stripe.gonna be needing work soon.thanks


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 17 2010, 10:59 PM~18072295
> *JUST FINISHED THIS REGAL A COUPLE HOURS AGO
> 
> AFTER A COUPLE OF NIGHTS OF STAYING UP TILL 5 A.M., A PACK OF CIGARETTES, A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF TAPE, SOME LEAF N STRIPE..... THIS IS THE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: how much for some striping and leafing like this on a 1998 lincoln towncar?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by loster87+Oct 7 2010, 07:11 PM~18763302-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you  also do candy over the leafing?and clearcoat a complete car,or do you just leaf and stripe.gonna be needing work soon.thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-loster87_@Oct 7 2010, 07:27 PM~18763401
> *:wow: how much for some striping and leafing like this on a 1998 lincoln towncar?
> *



PM'D HOMIE


----------



## detail

Stumbled across your page today... Nice work.. You on the Lounge too??


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: VERY NICE WORK


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by detail_@Oct 8 2010, 02:12 PM~18768034
> *Stumbled across your page today... Nice work.. You on the Lounge too??
> *


THANK U SIR...  ... NA HOMIE....


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Oct 8 2010, 02:36 PM~18768163
> *:biggrin: VERY NICE WORK
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

DAAMN!!!LOKEY U GETTIN DOWN


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 10 2010, 10:46 PM~18780678
> *DAAMN!!!LOKEY U GETTIN DOWN
> *


THANKS DAWG..... HOWS EVERYTHING GOIN?... U GUYS GOIN TO ODESSA NEXT MONTH?


----------



## BuiltNOTbought

Hey lokey I'm out in Idaho and wanted to if you could do some work on my cars and how much $$ let me post some picks so you can give some ideas on it.


----------



## BuiltNOTbought




----------



## BuiltNOTbought

Let me know


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Oct 13 2010, 12:29 PM~18800365
> *Hey lokey I'm out in Idaho and wanted to if you could do some work on my cars and how much $$ let me post some picks so you can give some ideas on it.
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE... PM'D


----------



## Lokey

LIL PREVIEW


----------



## BuiltNOTbought

Thanks Homie 

Trying to represent out here in IDAHO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Oct 13 2010, 01:16 PM~18800779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Oct 15 2010, 06:48 AM~18818012
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Trying to represent out here in IDAHO
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE... JUS LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY


----------



## Lokey

*HERES A QUICK LIL PREVIEW SNAP I TOOK WITH MY PHONE OF A CLUB BROTHERS RIDE WERE DOING SOME WORK ON HERE AT THE SHOP*


----------



## rollin64




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 19 2010, 06:59 PM~18855275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING PICS... THE RIDE LOOKS SHARP HOMIE


----------



## rollin64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Oct 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18859819
> *THANKS FOR POSTING PICS... THE RIDE LOOKS SHARP HOMIE
> *


----------



## The Truth

looking good homie


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 19 2010, 07:59 PM~18855275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Dam thats clean homie


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

*SUP LOKEY YEAH IM SURE WE ARE GOIN TO ODESSA*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## rivman

NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## rollin64

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Oct 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18875523
> *:0 Dam thats clean homie
> *


thanx homie


----------



## LAGERO

*T O T H E T O P*


----------



## Lokey

THANK ALL OF U HOMIES ON THE COMPLIMENTS... I APPRECIATE IT ALOT
:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

*LEAF N STRIPE I DID ON THIS CLEAN '61 BUBBLE TOP*

(LOWER SINGLE GREEN STRIPE WAS DONE BY ANOTHER STRIPER)


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 1 2010, 03:52 PM~18959736
> *LEAF N STRIPE I DID ON THIS CLEAN '61 BUBBLE TOP
> 
> (LOWER SINGLE GREEN STRIPE WAS DONE BY ANOTHER STRIPER)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 1 2010, 02:52 PM~18959736
> *LEAF N STRIPE I DID ON THIS CLEAN '61 BUBBLE TOP
> 
> (LOWER SINGLE GREEN STRIPE WAS DONE BY ANOTHER STRIPER)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks bad ass lokey.


----------



## Lokey

THANKS TEXASFINEST63, AND topd0gg
:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

*DID SOME WORK ON THE HOMIE JOE'S WHEELS AND PUT HIS CLUB ON THE TRUNK*


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 4 2010, 07:05 AM~18982817
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE HOMIE JOE'S WHEELS AND PUT HIS CLUB ON THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hurry up lokey almost out of candy! :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Nov 4 2010, 07:09 AM~18982828
> *Hurry up lokey almost out of candy! :biggrin:
> *


DONT EAT THE REECES PEICES


----------



## Lokey

A RIDE I'M WORKING ON.... POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS BUFFED OUT


----------



## Lokey

TTT


----------



## chilly2

thanks homie on the price be there in two weeks to drop off the cutlass, ready to hit the streets clean


----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 8 2010, 09:52 AM~19014994
> *A RIDE I'M WORKING ON.... POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS BUFFED OUT</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4646.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by chilly2_@Nov 11 2010, 03:57 PM~19044597
> * thanks homie on the price be there in two weeks to drop off the cutlass, ready to hit the streets clean
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE... TALK TO U SOON BRO


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by calitos62_@Nov 11 2010, 06:49 PM~19045963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

uffin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2010, 08:18 AM~19081070
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Lokey

*CAPRICE*


----------



## Lokey

*FLEETWOOD*


----------



## Lokey

*"CUTIE PIE" '64*


----------



## pi4short

nice work homie... :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 20 2010, 04:06 PM~19118932
> *"CUTIE PIE" '64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look sik bro. Good job


----------



## topd0gg

bad ass work on those rides Lokey


----------



## 210callejeros

damn homie you get down! keep up the good work saw your work in corpus at the heat wave show a few months back


----------



## Lokey

pi4Short, laredo85, topd0gg, and 210callejeros.... THANKS ON THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009

WOW!And is like BAM! thats is some of the baddest work ive seen .great job!.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 22 2010, 05:58 AM~19131004
> *WOW!And is like BAM! thats is some of the baddest work ive seen .great job!.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## trealcha

good work i need to to bless my 69 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by trealcha_@Nov 22 2010, 04:02 PM~19134905
> *good work i need to to bless my 69  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when ur ready homie


----------



## cwb4eva

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 20 2010, 03:06 PM~19118932
> *"CUTIE PIE" '64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat bitch badd ass


----------



## phatcity214




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Wat it dew Lokey, bad ass work homie


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 20 2010, 05:06 PM~19118932
> *"CUTIE PIE" '64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chilly2

Looked that the calender and i'll be that way on 10-12 Dec to get mine done if you can get me in during that weekend. I got my military ball this coming weekend and the guy didn't have my car done at the paint shop this weekend. I'M READY TO SEE YOUR WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin: wanting something like the 70 impala or monte


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Nov 24 2010, 07:16 PM~19156237-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wat it dew Lokey, bad ass work homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:04 PM~19156702
> *Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE SURE DID.. HOPE U HAD A GREAT ONE AS WELL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$Money Mike$_@Nov 24 2010, 08:35 PM~19157042
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

*TRUNK PANEL FOR A '64*


----------



## Lokey

AND A LIL SOMETHING FOR HIS LIL GIRL AS WELL[/b]


----------



## mrchavez

looking good lokey...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 1 2010, 10:41 AM~19209069
> *AND A LIL SOMETHING FOR HIS LIL GIRL AS WELL</span>*
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4790.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/CIMG4789.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009

wow! very nice work!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 1 2010, 10:10 AM~19209233-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking  good lokey...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 07:13 PM~19213721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 09:20 PM~19215051
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS BRATT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ghost2009_@Dec 2 2010, 01:03 AM~19217181
> *wow! very nice work!
> *


 I APPRECIATE IT BRO


----------



## MISTER ED

N!ce work loko.......


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 3 2010, 09:06 AM~19227278
> *
> GRACIAS BRATT
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 3 2010, 08:06 AM~19227278
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> GRACIAS BRATT
> I APPRECIATE IT BRO
> *


nice work homie, quick question, what do you use to turn the leaf. thanks in advance
:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Dec 3 2010, 09:04 AM~19227661-->
> 
> 
> 
> N!ce work loko.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Junkshop pros_@Dec 5 2010, 04:07 AM~19243066
> *nice work homie, quick question, what do you use to turn the leaf. thanks in advance
> :biggrin:
> *


I USE 500 GRIT SANDPAPER BRO :0 .... LOL ... I USE VELVET HOMIE


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 7 2010, 12:43 PM~19263150
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> I USE 500 GRIT SANDPAPER BRO  :0 .... LOL ... I USE VELVET HOMIE
> *



sandpaper...thats just wrong Lokey :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 7 2010, 05:21 PM~19266025
> *sandpaper...thats just wrong Lokey  :0
> *


LOL WAT UP TAVO!!!.... I WAS JUS JOKING WITH THE HOMIE HAHAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 7 2010, 11:43 AM~19263150
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> I USE 500 GRIT SANDPAPER BRO  :0 .... LOL ... I USE VELVET HOMIE
> *


 :0 :biggrin: thanks homie,


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 7 2010, 08:02 PM~19267637
> *LOL WAT UP TAVO!!!.... I WAS JUS JOKING WITH THE HOMIE HAHAAA  :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie, not many people would give there info like that, but thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 2 2010, 11:52 PM~17082923
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS ABOUT TO BE 2 IN THE MORNING.... HERE U GO....I PRESENT TO U....</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKN SICK!!! :worship: ITS SETTLED WE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A TIME FOR ME TO TAKE U MY RIDE SO U CAN PUT YOUR MAGIC TOUCH ON IT!!!


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

DAMM LOKEY U DID YOUR THANG HOMIE LOVE THE NEW RIDE HOPE TO CAN BE CORPITOS SOON TO HIT UM MY SIX TREY! :worship:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Dec 8 2010, 01:12 AM~19270227-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKN SICK!!! :worship: ITS SETTLED WE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A TIME FOR ME TO TAKE U MY RIDE SO U CAN PUT YOUR MAGIC TOUCH ON IT!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE.... LET ME KNOW N WE'LL GET U ON THE SCHEDULE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RedDukesCaddi_@Dec 8 2010, 01:24 AM~19270258
> *DAMM LOKEY U DID YOUR THANG HOMIE LOVE THE NEW RIDE HOPE TO CAN BE CORPITOS SOON TO HIT UM MY SIX TREY! :worship:
> *


I APPRECIATE IT... I MIGHT BE GOING OUT THERE SOON BRO


----------



## Lokey




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 8 2010, 01:55 PM~19273247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lettering, work looking better and better each time, good stuff!


----------



## LAGERO

Lookin Good Homie!!


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 7 2010, 09:02 PM~19267637
> *LOL WAT UP TAVO!!!.... I WAS JUS JOKING WITH THE HOMIE HAHAAA  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you bro, the word sandpaper just brought chills to my arms when I saw your sarcastic reply. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Hey LOKEY! Here's some of your work gettin props at Los Magnificos in Houston on Dec %th! Congrats on the nice ass work!





Bobby's Regal


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE+Dec 8 2010, 05:43 PM~19276262-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice lettering, work looking better and better each time, good stuff!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS... IT'S ALL ABOUT PROGRESSION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:21 PM~19277405
> *Lookin Good Homie!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U SIR... IM READY FOR THAT FASTBACK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:40 PM~19277655
> *I hear you bro, the word sandpaper just brought chills to my arms when I saw your sarcastic reply.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I KNOW HUH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$Money Mike$_@Dec 8 2010, 08:35 PM~19278271
> *Hey LOKEY! Here's some of your work gettin props at Los Magnificos in Houston on Dec %th! Congrats on the nice ass work!
> Bobby's Regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOO.... IM PROUD OF U BOBBY LOL... CONGRATS BRO.. THE CAR IS LOOKING SHARP N SHINEY


----------



## Lokey

*JUST FINISHED THIS CLEAN CUTDOGG TODAY*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 8 2010, 03:12 AM~19270227
> *FUCKN SICK!!! :worship: ITS SETTLED WE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A TIME FOR ME TO TAKE U MY RIDE SO U CAN PUT YOUR MAGIC TOUCH ON IT!!!
> *


  thanks bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 14 2010, 05:09 PM~19325610
> *JUST FINISHED THIS CLEAN CUTDOGG TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 14 2010, 05:09 PM~19325610
> *JUST FINISHED THIS CLEAN CUTDOGG TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real clean work bro !


----------



## chilly2

Thanks for the work on the cutlass be there tomorrow. You got down on it NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## MALO6TRE

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 14 2010, 05:09 PM~19325610
> *JUST FINISHED THIS CLEAN CUTDOGG TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you got down on the homies ride!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by chilly2_@Dec 14 2010, 06:05 PM~19326927
> *Thanks for the work on the cutlass be there tomorrow. You got down on it NICE WORK  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD U LIKE IT HOMIE.... ITS READY FOR U TO PICK UP


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Dec 14 2010, 04:09 PM~19326012-->
> 
> 
> 
> niice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 14 2010, 04:49 PM~19326285
> *Real clean work bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I APPRECIATE IT BRO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALO6TRE_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327087
> *very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you got down on the homies ride!!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 14 2010, 04:08 PM~19326006
> * thanks bro lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 20 2010, 01:15 PM~19375152
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie any new projects


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 20 2010, 12:14 PM~19375580
> *sup homie any new projects
> *


ITS CALM RIGHT NOW CUZ OF THE HOLIDAYS N STUFF, BUT I HAVE QUITE A FEW JOBS LINED UP THIS COMING YEAR.... HOW'S THE M.C.?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 20 2010, 02:19 PM~19375619
> *ITS CALM RIGHT NOW CUZ OF THE HOLIDAYS N STUFF, BUT I HAVE QUITE A FEW JOBS LINED UP THIS COMING YEAR.... HOW'S THE M.C.?
> *


its here i started to take all my moldings off for plating then im goin to get ready for paint


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 20 2010, 12:22 PM~19375657
> *its here i started to take all my moldings off for plating then im goin to get ready for paint
> *


 :0 KOO HOMIE... WAT COLOR?!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 20 2010, 02:28 PM~19375719
> *:0  KOO HOMIE... WAT COLOR?!!!  :cheesy:
> *


kandy oriental blue but its goin to have a twist


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 20 2010, 12:31 PM~19375741
> *kandy oriental blue but its goin to have a twist
> *


DOOOOPPE   :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

ALRIGHT LOWRIDER HOMIES... I HAVE A "HOLIDAY SPECIAL" GOIN ON FOR LEAFING AND STRIPING ON UR SLEIGH RIDES.... GET MORE FOR WAT U PAY..... OFFER ENDS 1/15/11


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 20 2010, 12:52 PM~19375936
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 20 2010, 01:45 PM~19375860
> *ALRIGHT LOWRIDER HOMIES... I HAVE A "HOLIDAY SPECIAL" GOIN ON FOR LEAFING AND STRIPING ON UR SLEIGH RIDES.... GET MORE FOR WAT U PAY..... OFFER ENDS 1/15/11
> *


oh damn guess who's giving you a ring.


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg+Dec 23 2010, 07:54 PM~19406325-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh damn guess who's giving you a ring.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's giniving me a ring homie?!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 05:06 PM~19413771
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope urs was great...Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 09:35 AM~19417401
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


Same to u brother


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 31 2010, 07:57 PM~19471231
> *Happy New Year!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 29 2010, 09:10 PM~19453710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wat up Flatline!!!... Stay Fresh homie


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

ttt


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19506346
> *ttt
> *


Wats up homie!!!


----------



## Lokey

*POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS DONE*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jan 7 2011, 01:56 PM~19530916
> *POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice bro


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jan 7 2011, 11:56 AM~19530916
> *POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking tight lokey!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: looks nice..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Jan 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19535510-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 09:28 PM~19536197
> *Looking tight lokey!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks big dawg
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:26 AM~19538730
> *:cheesy:  looks nice..
> *


I apreciate it bro


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 9 2010, 10:45 PM~19288257
> *Paint jobs looked clean on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :wow:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

lol MY BAD LOKEY LIKE THE NEW WORK WHAT UP FROM CITY STYLES


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Jan 10 2011, 11:50 PM~19563284
> *lol MY BAD LOKEY LIKE THE NEW WORK WHAT UP FROM CITY STYLES
> 
> *


lol Its all good bro... Wats up to all the City Style homies out in Corpus keepin it strong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3

Really nice work! Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

WHAT KIND OF GLUE DO YOU USE FOR GOLD LEAF, CAUSE WHEN I TRY TO SPIN IT, IT TEARS OFF AND HOW LONG DO YOU WAIT TO SPIN


----------



## chevyone

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 11 2009, 06:15 PM~13548753
> *nice work homie........   send me some info homie need some work done :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie nice work need also info need work done soon


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by 1regio3+Jan 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19566707-->
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice work! Homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u sirr!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyone_@Jan 13 2011, 05:44 PM~19588913
> *x2 homie nice work need  also info  need work done soon
> *


PM'd homie


----------



## topd0gg

Sup Lokey, will you be at your shop Sat so I can swing by?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 18 2011, 07:25 PM~19633704
> *Sup Lokey, will you be at your shop Sat so I can swing by?
> *


Hopefully bro.. Still a the H-pital with my boy... so hopefully they release him by Friday


----------



## topd0gg

Alright Lokey, good luck bro keep me posted.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 19 2011, 12:20 PM~19639455
> *Alright Lokey, good luck bro keep me posted.
> *


----------



## Lokey

_*TTT*_


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Feb 3 2011, 02:44 PM~19778465
> *TTT
> *


Hadn't seen u n a while n here. Hope evrythin alrite wit ur boy. 

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 3 2011, 07:12 PM~19781068
> *Hadn't seen u n a while n here. Hope evrythin alrite wit ur boy.
> 
> TTT
> *



X2 hope everything is good homie


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Feb 3 2011, 07:12 PM~19781068-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen u n a while n here. Hope evrythin alrite wit ur boy.
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is good bro thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:33 AM~19793140
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatcity214_@Feb 5 2011, 08:07 PM~19797549
> *X2 hope everything is good homie
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Lokey

*MORE PICS ONCE ITS BUFFED!!!*


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## zfelix

TTT


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros+Feb 17 2011, 06:23 PM~19896070-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wats up Leal homies!!!... Hows it going out there?!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Feb 18 2011, 12:03 AM~19899595
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the boost brotha


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 09:54 AM~19909216
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Feb 21 2011, 09:58 AM~19922777
> *:thumbsup:
> *


any new projects


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 21 2011, 11:40 AM~19923036
> *any new projects
> *


i second that motion any new projects?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 21 2011, 10:40 AM~19923036-->
> 
> 
> 
> any new projects
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topd0gg_@Feb 21 2011, 10:46 AM~19923075
> *i second that motion any new projects?
> *


A couple.... :yes:


----------



## Sigala

SENT U A PM HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

ttt


----------



## Lokey

*HERE ARE SOME PICS OF HOMIES CUTDOGG*


----------



## Lokey

*LEAF AND STRIPING I DID ON A HOOD N TRUNK FOR A REGAL*


----------



## Lokey




----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 28 2011, 02:07 PM~19981113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 LOOKS GOOD WITH THE CLEAR ON THERE BRO


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19981580
> *:0  LOOKS GOOD WITH THE CLEAR ON THERE BRO
> *


yea man im happy with it preciate it bro


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 28 2011, 04:23 PM~19982018
> *yea man im happy with it preciate it bro
> *


No problem... Thank u for coming through bro


----------



## Lokey

*JUST FINISHED THIS TRUCK UP.... LEAF AND STRIPE IS THE BEST WAY TO SPLIT A 2 TONE IN MY BOOK*


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 1 2011, 02:51 PM~19990214-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 1 2011, 11:49 PM~19995039
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lokey

NOW BOOKING APPTS HOMIES!!!!.... AND FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW. BOOKING AN APPOINMENT WILL GIVE U A BETTER DEAL!!!


----------



## Lokey




----------



## topd0gg

Here's a few pictures of the work Lokey did after a car wash.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Beautiful Work and clean looking Cutlass!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg+Mar 6 2011, 01:28 PM~20028166-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the work Lokey did after a car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn those gold 2wings look good on there bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 6 2011, 05:05 PM~20029441
> *Beautiful Work and clean looking Cutlass!
> *


Thank u homie


----------



## MR BLVD

Nice work homie!


----------



## Lokey

*Did some striping on his sons '59 as well*


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Mar 7 2011, 03:51 PM~20036896
> *Nice work homie!
> *


Thank u very much homie


----------



## Lokey

*Jus finished this on up today*


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20063845
> *Jus finished this on up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A BEAUTY.. GOOD WORK..


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 09:08 PM~18007367
> *THE HOMIE BROUGHT THE HARLEY I HAD PREVIOUSLY WORKED ON TO ADD SOME MORE LEAF N STRIPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 11 2011, 12:05 AM~20065156
> *DAMN THATS A BEAUTY.. GOOD WORK..
> *


Thank u sir :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Mar 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20028166
> *Here's a few pictures of the work Lokey did after a car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang homie, that Cutty came out sweet ! Beautiful work!


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 07:03 PM~20077318
> *Dang homie, that Cutty came out sweet ! Beautiful work!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey

*Another shot of some more work done to the lower body of the '61*


----------



## runninlow

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 15 2011, 04:24 PM~20098094
> *Another shot of some more work done to the lower body of the '61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 15 2011, 03:24 PM~20098094
> *Another shot of some more work done to the lower body of the '61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 16 2011, 01:31 AM~20103752
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214

Damn! lokey ur getting down bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by topd0gg+Mar 16 2011, 12:05 PM~20106353-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatcity214_@Mar 17 2011, 07:53 AM~20112537
> *Damn! lokey ur getting down bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Thanks bro... How's everything goin?


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20113468
> *Thanks homie
> :wave:  Thanks bro... How's everything goin?
> *


Good! Good! havent done to much leafing right now they got me working like a slave at work! :biggrin: I'm gonna start again here soon..


----------



## Lokey

Koo, As long as there's work bro it's all good... Glad to know homie..


----------



## cruisethewhip

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 17 2011, 09:59 PM~20118642
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Mar 16 2011, 02:05 PM~20106353
> *Looking good bro.
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2011, 04:06 PM~20130210
> *X 2 !!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bro


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20084776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Mar 17 2011, 08:53 AM~20112537
> *Damn! lokey ur getting down bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## I SPY ON U

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20063845
> *Jus finished this on up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 5 2010, 11:32 PM~17969815
> *HERES A COUPLE OF PICS I GOT FROM LEAL BROS. TOPIC OF THAT 6DEUCE I DID OUT THERE IN CORPUS... FINALLY CLEARED N BUFFED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Lokey be ready for my next project... here are some updated pics of my 6 duece


----------



## LSHOPPER

T T T...........


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Mar 22 2011, 12:01 AM~20148768-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I SPY ON U_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148780
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Thanks brotha


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Mar 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20157571
> *What up Lokey be ready for my next project... here are some updated pics of my 6 duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ride looks real good bro... I'm ready homie... How's everything going out there?


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 AM~20158476
> *T T T...........
> *


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 24 2011, 10:10 AM~20168605
> *Ride looks real good bro... I'm ready homie... How's everything going out there?
> *


Everythings good, I'm gonna need you to come down and pin stripe the purple cadillac its gonna start gettin fixed ill let you know when I am ready


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Mar 26 2011, 12:22 AM~20183935
> *Everythings good, I'm gonna need you to come down and pin stripe the purple cadillac its gonna start gettin fixed ill let you know when I am ready
> *


That's good bro... Yea alright homie sounds good, just let me know


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20211003
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lokey

*Finished this one up today... outlined all the patterns*


----------



## juangotti

Cant wait till the homie touches my ride :0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2011, 07:54 PM~20239409
> *Cant wait till the homie touches my ride :0
> *


Let me know when ur ready bro


----------



## runninlow

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 31 2011, 06:58 PM~20229924
> *Finished this one up today... outlined all the patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 4 2011, 03:17 PM~20257412
> *Looks good.
> *


Thanks homie.. Much appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

Caddy came out tite lokey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Apr 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20271687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy came out tite lokey  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 7 2011, 07:52 AM~20281446
> *
> *


:wave: wats up homie!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 2 2011, 11:41 AM~19997600
> *NOW BOOKING APPTS HOMIES!!!!.... AND FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW. BOOKING AN APPOINMENT WILL GIVE U A BETTER DEAL!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ramo68

Thanx big dawg, I got two homies that'll be hittin u up.  

TTT from La Conecta...


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Apr 14 2011, 03:04 PM~20339702
> *Thanx big dawg, I got two homies that'll be hittin u up.
> 
> TTT from La Conecta...
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Sup homie, what's the usual turn around on your work. I have a 2011 Malibu that I would like to get silver leafing designs on it. Im out of Gonzales Tx. So I would have to come to you.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Apr 18 2011, 08:04 AM~20363892
> *Sup homie, what's the usual turn around on your work.  I have a 2011 Malibu that I would like to get silver leafing designs on it.  Im out of Gonzales Tx.  So I would have to come to you.
> *


Wats up homie... I can knock it out in 2 days.. More, depending on how much u want done to it


----------



## Lokey

*Grand Prix I finished up today*

(excuse phone pics)


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2011, 09:09 PM~20385390
> *Grand Prix I finished up today</span>
> 
> (excuse phone pics)
> 
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/gp5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/gp3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/gp4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/gp2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg140/LosBajitos/gp.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Very Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 20 2011, 09:09 PM~20385390
> *Grand Prix I finished up today
> 
> (excuse phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## BigBoi72

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Apr 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391584
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 20 2011, 08:11 PM~20385412-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 04:38 PM~20391513
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391584
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 06:20 PM~20392288
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

*'72 Monte Carlo I did out of Fort Worth last week*

(excuse phone pics)


----------



## Lokey

*'31 Ford Rat Rod I just finished striping*


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

like the different styles you pull homie... keep up the good wrk.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20427537-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 27 2011, 10:15 AM~20431480
> *like the  different styles you pull  homie...  keep up the good wrk.
> *


Thank u bro


----------



## Lokey

...... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

TTT! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 25 2011, 11:14 AM~20414641
> *'72 Monte Carlo I did out of Fort Worth last week
> 
> (excuse phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like George getting his Monte redone.
I like that lettering! Great work!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 30 2011, 01:21 PM~20454678-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:40 PM~20456492
> *Looks like George getting his Monte redone.
> I like that lettering! Great work!
> *


Thank u bro


----------



## Lokey




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 8 2011, 10:21 AM~20507314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh Wow! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO

To The Top! Looks good homie!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 9 2011, 09:17 PM~20519006-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Wow! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAGERO_@May 11 2011, 06:12 AM~20528417
> *To The Top! Looks good homie!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

THANKS LOKEY FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY BOOTY KIT FOR THE 64, CAME OUT NICE!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 05:46 PM~20565674
> *THANKS LOKEY FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY BOOTY KIT FOR THE 64, CAME OUT NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro... Looks real good on there


----------



## TX2N.L.

Work look really good homie keep it up. Have a question for u how can i remove silver leaf without burning clear & its on top not cleared over.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 04:46 PM~20565674
> *THANKS LOKEY FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY BOOTY KIT FOR THE 64, CAME OUT NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   Real Nice


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by TX2N.L.+May 19 2011, 10:50 AM~20585716-->
> 
> 
> 
> Work look really good homie keep it up. Have a question for u how can i remove  silver leaf without burning clear & its on top not cleared over.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt really know bro :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 06:45 PM~20588826
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@May 19 2011, 10:00 PM~20590633
> *   Real Nice
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 8 2011, 09:21 AM~20507314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20607707
> *nice work
> *


Thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

*MORE PICS COMING SOON*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@May 26 2011, 07:14 AM~20632371
> *MORE PICS COMING SOON
> *


 :drama:


----------



## bump512

:wave: from da 512!!! good work


----------



## mafioso65

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Mar 6 2011, 01:28 PM~20028166
> *Here's a few pictures of the work Lokey did after a car wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for something like this but with silver leaf on a 96 fleetwood


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by bump512+May 27 2011, 07:14 AM~20639655-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: from da 512!!! good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mafioso65_@May 27 2011, 09:22 PM~20644452
> *How much for something like this but with silver leaf on a 96 fleetwood
> *


PM'D


----------



## tlrepresenta

*pin striping for bike*

Lokey,

My dad needs his lowrider bike pinstriped next week. Trying to see whats up on a qoute.


----------



## Lokey

tlrepresenta said:


> Lokey,
> 
> My dad needs his lowrider bike pinstriped next week. Trying to see whats up on a qoute.


Yea bro PM me a pic of it


----------



## topd0gg

waiting on new pics :nicoderm:


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> waiting on new pics :nicoderm:


About to upload a couple bro


----------



## Lokey

*Kandy Leaf and Striping done to A.B.'s Cad from R.O.*


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

_Trunk safe I just finished up for a Quincenera... just needs to get cleared_


----------



## Lokey

_A 30x48 Panel I just finished.... Just needs to get cleared in the morning_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> _A 30x48 Panel I just finished.... Just needs to get cleared in the morning_


BADDD ASSSS !!! need u to do some work on my 62 !!


----------



## Lokey

Thanks homie... Let me know when your ready brotha


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> _A 30x48 Panel I just finished.... Just needs to get cleared in the morning_


that panel looks clean bro.


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> that panel looks clean bro.


Thanks bro :biggrin:... Still gotta get 2 more ready by Sunday


----------



## charles85

Hey homie i'll be ready soon and send you pics of my ride :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> Hey homie i'll be ready soon and send you pics of my ride :thumbsup::h5:


Sounds good bro... Let me know :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

_HERE ARE ALL 3 PANELS FINISHED AND CLEARED_


----------



## charles85

did you get the pics i sent you by phone :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> did you get the pics i sent you by phone :biggrin:


No bro I havnt :tears:


----------



## charles85

Lokey said:


> No bro I havnt :tears:


 PM sent


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> PM sent


My notifications show 2 unread messages but when I click on it the inbox doesn't show anything new.. This new layout needs some work.. :burn:


----------



## loster87

X2.mines does the same.whats up with that


----------



## el peyotero

Lokey said:


> _HERE ARE ALL 3 PANELS FINISHED AND CLEARED_


sick!!


----------



## Lokey

loster87 said:


> X2.mines does the same.whats up with that


I don know bro... Try n send em to my phone again....



el peyotero said:


> sick!!


 Thanks brotha


----------



## califas

Lokey said:


> _HERE ARE ALL 3 PANELS FINISHED AND CLEARED_


looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

califas said:


> looking good homie:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## charles85

Yes it dose let me try again


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> Yes it dose let me try again


still nothing bro?


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85

This what type of leafing I wanted for my regal Homie hit me up later uffin:


----------



## runninlow

Lokey said:


> _HERE ARE ALL 3 PANELS FINISHED AND CLEARED_


Amazing job! :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Lokey

runninlow said:


> Amazing job! :thumbsup:uffin:


Thanks Bro I appreciate it


----------



## tlrepresenta

*here is the pic*



Lokey said:


> Yea bro PM me a pic of it



























I want the pinstriping to match the color of this box.


----------



## charles85

Okay this is getting really frustrating i cant post my pics any where so FUCK LAY IT LOW!!!!!!
Sorry homie maybe next time


----------



## loster87

charles85 said:


> Okay this is getting really frustrating i cant post my pics any where so FUCK LAY IT LOW!!!!!!
> Sorry homie maybe next time


Open up a photobicket apps on your phone...copy the code and paste on lil topics


----------



## Lokey

tlrepresenta said:


> I want the pinstriping to match the color of this box.


Alright brotha.. Just striping? No leaf?


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> Okay this is getting really frustrating i cant post my pics any where so FUCK LAY IT LOW!!!!!!
> Sorry homie maybe next time


Try n send em to my phone again bro



loster87 said:


> Open up a photobicket apps on your phone...copy the code and paste on lil topics


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charles85




----------



## charles85




----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> View attachment 326824


There they are bro.. Lol finally


----------



## charles85

Lokey said:


> There they are bro.. Lol finally


LMAO!!!!!!! Okay this what I was looking to get on my regal but mybe in gold or mixed of the two so hit me up later on it thanks alot


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!! Okay this what I was looking to get on my regal but mybe in gold or mixed of the two so hit me up later on it thanks alot


PM'd brotha


----------



## Lokey

_Flatline's Vert that I did at the Leal Bros. shop a few weeks back_


----------



## Lokey

_Caddi done in Corpus a few weeks back as well..._


----------



## Lokey

_Magnum from SWIFT C.C._


----------



## topd0gg

looks sharp nice work.


----------



## charles85

Lokey said:


> _Magnum from SWIFT C.C._


 Is this the homie Flacos :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> looks sharp nice work.


Thanks homie!! How u been bro?!!



charles85 said:


> Is this the homie Flacos :biggrin::thumbsup:


Yes sir it sure is


----------



## 93caddy

NICE WORK


----------



## Lokey

93caddy said:


> NICE WORK


Thanks brotha.. I appreciate it


----------



## flaco361

lokey got down on my dodge






magnum before he did it


----------



## el peyotero

Lokey said:


> _Flatline's Vert that I did at the Leal Bros. shop a few weeks back_


really nice work in here bro!


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

flaco361 said:


> lokey got down on my dodge
> View attachment 332457
> magnum before he did it


Thanks bro... Ahh the way it UES TO look... Haha


----------



## Lokey

el peyotero said:


> really nice work in here bro!


Thanks bro. I appreciate it



BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Lokey

_'71 Cutlass 442 done in San Antonio for former SPURS(recently drafted to Pacers) Basketball player George Hill_


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> _'71 Cutlass 442 done in San Antonio for former SPURS(recently drafted to Pacers) Basketball player George Hill_


oh damn that looks dope


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> oh damn that looks dope


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## 4everdreamer

Damn i luv ur work... Can i get sum info frm ya pm me thanx


----------



## Lokey

4everdreamer said:


> Damn i luv ur work... Can i get sum info frm ya pm me thanx


Thanks homie.. PM'd


----------



## Lokey

_Fenders for a Harley_


----------



## charles85

flaco361 said:


> lokey got down on my dodge
> View attachment 332457
> magnum before he did it


 :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> _Fenders for a Harley_


LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!!


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


Hows it going botha?!!!




RIDINDRTY64 said:


> LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!!


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## Lokey

Did some leafing to fill in some of the lines on this Fleet done by another striper


----------



## charles85

Lokey said:


> Hows it going botha?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro I appreciate it


Getting these chips ready for you to do my car


----------



## Lokey

charles85 said:


> Getting these chips ready for you to do my car


Alrighty brotha.. I'll be ready for it :h5:


----------



## Lokey

Next project in the works... Stay posted for pics later this week :biggrin:


----------



## MR. I RIDE CADILLAC

*STOLEN VEHICLE

1967 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONVERTIBLE- BABY BLUE

*WILL PAY $1000 REWARD FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO RECOVERY OF VEHICLE

PLEASE CALL 713-344-7571


----------



## chilly2

What's good should be that way soon to get a couple of things done on my other toys. I'll hit you up to let you know wat i'm looking to get done


----------



## Lokey

MR. I RIDE CADILLAC said:


> *STOLEN VEHICLE
> 
> 1967 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONVERTIBLE- BABY BLUE
> 
> *WILL PAY $1000 REWARD FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO RECOVERY OF VEHICLE
> 
> PLEASE CALL 713-344-7571
> 
> View attachment 340828


WTF bro??!!!... When did this happen?!!!



chilly2 said:


> What's good should be that way soon to get a couple of things done on my other toys. I'll hit you up to let you know wat i'm looking to get done


Sounds good brotha. Let me know


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

Lokey said:


> _'71 Cutlass 442 done in San Antonio for former SPURS(recently drafted to Pacers) Basketball player George Hill_


i really like that divide from red to black while making the lines flow naturally instead of just following the body lines


----------



## Lokey

EL SPICO MAGNIFICO said:


> i really like that divide from red to black while making the lines flow naturally instead of just following the body lines


Thanks brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

Lokey said:


> _'71 Cutlass 442 done in San Antonio for former SPURS(recently drafted to Pacers) Basketball player George Hill_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


  Thanks Bratt


----------



## Lokey

'02 Linc from Longview


----------



## BigPit903

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

BigPit903 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


She looks good out in the sun


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

REAL NICE WORK TTT


----------



## runninlow

BigPit903 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## califas

Lokey said:


> '02 Linc from Longview


nice work homie


----------



## Lokey

HARBOR RIDER said:


> REAL NICE WORK TTT


Thanks bro


runninlow said:


> Clean! :thumbsup:


I appreciate it


califas said:


> nice work homie


Thanks homie


----------



## BigPit903

TTT


----------



## Lokey

BigPit903 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## 4kornercustoms

Can u call 361-688-3992 I have the orange kandy charger u did in corpus


----------



## Lokey

4kornercustoms said:


> Can u call 361-688-3992 I have the orange kandy charger u did in corpus


PM'd bro


----------



## cutebratt04

Lokey said:


> '02 Linc from Longview


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TTT... LOK-DAWG !!! BADASS WORK !!


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## Lokey

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> TTT... LOK-DAWG !!! BADASS WORK !!


Thanks brotha.. Cutie Pie was a sure beauty at the show this past weekend



bump512 said:


> ttt


I appreciate it homie


----------



## Lokey

_A lil bit of detail added onto Royal Flush before the show..._


_






























































_


----------



## 93caddy

nice work bro!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Lokey said:


> _A lil bit of detail added onto Royal Flush before the show..._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Wow Very Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow Very Nice!:thumbsup:


Thank you Bratt


----------



## 210callejeros

Damn homie u get down I like ur work in a few months im going to repaint my cutlass and i would like u to do get down on it how much do u charge im in san Antonio tx thanks


----------



## ..CRATO..

Sick Work Homie! TTT


----------



## Lokey

93caddy said:


> nice work bro!!!!!!


I appreciate it man


210callejeros said:


> Damn homie u get down I like ur work in a few months im going to repaint my cutlass and i would like u to do get down on it how much do u charge im in san Antonio tx thanks


Thanks bro.. PM'd


..CRATO.. said:


> Sick Work Homie! TTT


Thanks bro!!... Thanks for the bump


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> _A lil bit of detail added onto Royal Flush before the show..._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Looking good Lokey, hope all is well with the fam.


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Looking good Lokey, hope all is well with the fam.


I appreciate it bro everything is alot better now thanks man... Hows your family?


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> I appreciate it bro everything is alot better now thanks man... Hows your family?


Doing good bro, the little staying active as usual. I've gone by the shop several times to see if you are around but each time I've gone by no one is around.


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Doing good bro, the little staying active as usual. I've gone by the shop several times to see if you are around but each time I've gone by no one is around.


That's good bro.. Yea I haven't been at shop much till now.. I've been going out to work on cars that are getting done at other shops.. How's the cutty looking?


----------



## topd0gg

Its getting there bro, just got me a booty kit so once it gets painted you know I'll be paying you a visit.


----------



## singlepump64

sup bro need more work on the 64


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Its getting there bro, just got me a booty kit so once it gets painted you know I'll be paying you a visit.


Koo man, yea let me know when its ready



singlepump64 said:


> sup bro need more work on the 64


Ok, When are you wanting to get it done bro?


----------



## Lokey

_Magnificos and Odessa car shows are just a couple months away homies... I am booking appts. So let me know if you are looking to get striping and leafing done that way I can get u in._


----------



## Lokey




----------



## mrchavez

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

_*Here is the Cutlass I leafed and striped for George Hill a couple months back in San Antonio*_


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the bump up homie


----------



## mrchavez

Lokey said:


> Thanks for the bump up homie


:h5:


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

Lokey said:


> _Magnificos and Odessa car shows are just a couple months away homies... I am booking appts. So let me know if you are looking to get striping and leafing done that way I can get you in._


:thumbsup::wave::shocked::wow::yes::h5::rimshot:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## topd0gg

Lokey doing his magic on my ride.


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Lokey doing his magic on my ride.
> 
> View attachment 373151
> View attachment 373152


Ride looks great as always bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...! You've done some nice work up in here... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

DETONATER said:


> TTT...! You've done some nice work up in here... :thumbsup:


Thank you bro I really appreciate it.. And thanks for the bump up :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

homie lokey super clean job.....:thumbsup:keep it up


----------



## topd0gg

Got more work for u hopefully next week. I put in my order for my lifts so I'm hoping to get my chrome tanks soon.


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> homie lokey super clean job.....:thumbsup:keep it up


Thanks bro I appreciate it 



topd0gg said:


> Got more work for u hopefully next week. I put in my order for my lifts so I'm hoping to get my chrome tanks soon.


Sounds good bro, just let me know when your ready


----------



## Lokey

_*ODESSA* and *MAGNIFICOS* car shows are just 1 month away homies!!!.. Hit me up for some Leafing and Fineline Pinstriping._


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> _*ODESSA* and *MAGNIFICOS* car shows are just 1 month away homies!!!.. Hit me up for some Leafing and Fineline Pinstriping._


 Gonna need a few Lil things done before homie !! I'll hit u up !!


----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Gonna need a few Lil things done before homie !! I'll hit u up !!


Sounds good bro... Let me know


----------



## mrchavez

:h5: pm sent


----------



## Lokey

_DID A MATCHING PAIR OF THESE TANKS FOR A HOMIES AIR RIDE SYSTEM
_


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Lokey said:


> _DID A MATCHING PAIR OF THESE TANKS FOR A HOMIES AIR RIDE SYSTEM_


Nice work Lokey that shit came out sick


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## topd0gg

Here's a few more pics of the tanks that Lokey got down on.


----------



## Lokey

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Nice work Lokey that shit came out sick


Thanks homie I appreciate it


mrchavez said:


>





topd0gg said:


> Here's a few more pics of the tanks that Lokey got down on.
> View attachment 383965
> View attachment 383966
> View attachment 383967
> View attachment 383968


They look really good in there bro


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> :h5: pm sent


Replied


----------



## mrchavez

Lokey said:


> Replied


:h5:


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## Lokey

*Odessa and Magnificos in 1 week homies... Anyone looking to get some last minute pinstripe let me know*


----------



## Lokey

Lil Preview... More pics to come once its cleared over


----------



## Lokey

Roof on a '58...


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> Roof on a '58...


Looks way better than withOut it !! Bad ass work homie !!


----------



## cutebratt04

Lokey said:


> Lil Preview... More pics to come once its cleared over


Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:






RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Looks way better than withOut it !! Bad ass work homie !!


Thanks bro I appreciate it... Good seeing you out in Odessa this past weekend



cutebratt04 said:


> Wow! :thumbsup:


Thanks brat


----------



## topd0gg

Sup lokey, Happy thanksgiving to you and your family


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Sup lokey, Happy thanksgiving to you and your family


 Thanks bro... Hope you had a great Thanksgiving too


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TTT .... Keep up the bad ass Wk bro !!


----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> TTT .... Keep up the bad ass Wk bro !!


Thanks brotha


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## Lokey

Another one getting ready for the streets


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> Another one getting ready for the streets


_TTT LOKEY_


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> Another one getting ready for the streets


Nice touch on that Regal :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

Lokey said:


> Thanks for the bump homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> _TTT LOKEY_


I appreciate the bump homie



topd0gg said:


> Nice touch on that Regal :thumbsup:


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## Lokey

*A FIRE TRUCK RESTORATION project I was able to work on this past week*


----------



## The12thMan

NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ramo68

TTT...


----------



## Lokey

The12thMan said:


> NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks brotha 



ramo68 said:


> TTT...


I appreciate the bump ramo


----------



## Lokey

A Picasso to the Pinstriping industry... A man who set the standard for fine line finishes on many top of the line Lowriders out there including the world famous "Gypsy Rose".... A major inspiration to my work... He will be missed

_R.I.P WALT PREY_


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> A Picasso to the Pinstriping industry... A man who set the standard for fine line finishes on many top of the line Lowriders out there including the world famous "Gypsy Rose".... A major inspiration to my work... He will be missed
> 
> _R.I.P WALT PREY_


R.I.P mr WALT P :angel:


----------



## Lokey

El Callejero said:


>


Happy New years bro



hood fame said:


> R.I.P mr WALT P :angel:


:angel:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Damn amazing work reppin that DFW! How much for some leafing on both sides of my Delta?


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Damn amazing work reppin that DFW! How much for some leafing on both sides of my Delta?


Thanks brotha... How much are you looking to get done ?


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Lokey said:


> Thanks brotha... How much are you looking to get done ?


 Pretty close to what you did to the sides of that regal a page back (42)...nice classy and simple......what colors are available on the leafing? Looking for copper mettallic.....PM me


----------



## Lokey

*WATS UP HOMIES... BOOKING UP APPTS. FOR LEAF AND STRIPING... HMU FOR SOME FINELINE FINISHES

PIN-STRIPING
VARIEGATED LEAF STRIPING
SILVER LEAFING 
GOLD LEAFING
VARIEGATED LEAFING *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Have u ever done a silver car with just red striping?????


----------



## Lokey

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Have u ever done a silver car with just red striping?????


No sir I don't believe I ever have


----------



## DeltaDevil88

@Lokey

Is this copper leafing? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/39-cutty-fest-541.html

Having a hard time finding pics of copper leafing or striping.


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> @Lokey
> 
> Is this copper leafing?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/39-cutty-fest-541.html
> 
> 
> Having a hard time finding pics of copper leafing or striping.


Similar bro... That one is actually gold leaf with a candy over it.. You can see the tone of the gold shine through where the sun hits it.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Lokey said:


> No sir I don't believe I ever have


Ok just wondering what that would look like cuz I think that might be my color of choice!!!


----------



## Lokey

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Ok just wondering what that would look like cuz I think that might be my color of choice!!!


Oh ok koo bro


----------



## DeltaDevil88

BUMP for my potna LOKEY


----------



## DeltaDevil88

BUMP 

@ Lokey PM or txt me bro should have tax refund on 01/27 (Friday)


----------



## BigPit903

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Lokey said:


> *WATS UP HOMIES... BOOKING UP APPTS. FOR LEAF AND STRIPING... HMU FOR SOME FINELINE FINISHES
> 
> PIN-STRIPING
> VARIEGATED LEAF STRIPING
> SILVER LEAFING
> GOLD LEAFING
> VARIEGATED LEAFING *


TTT..! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> BUMP for my potna LOKEY


Thanks for the bump homie



BigPit903 said:


> :thumbsup:






DETONATER said:


> TTT..! :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha :wave:


----------



## Lokey

1st Project at Leal Bros. Custom Paint


----------



## Lokey

2nd Project at Leal Bros. shop

(Thin Blue and Pink Lines were done previously by Candy Man)


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Great work! Love tha lac homie! put me on that schedule :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> 2nd Project at Leal Bros. shop
> 
> (Thin Blue and Pink Lines were done previously by Candy Man)


nice work homie....


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> 2nd Project at Leal Bros. shop
> 
> (Thin Blue and Pink Lines were done previously by Candy Man)


Sweet work Lokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Great work! Love tha lac homie! put me on that schedule :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie.. You're already on it! 


hood fame said:


> nice work homie....


Thanks brotha 


topd0gg said:


> Sweet work Lokey :thumbsup:


I appreciate it bro


----------



## Lokey

_Heres a couple pics of the homie Flatline's raghouse I did last year with the clear over it
_


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Amazing work homie


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Amazing work homie


Thanks brotha.. See u Friday


----------



## Lokey

*The homies Magnum getting it's Leafing treatment*


----------



## mrchavez

dammit that is f*n clean...badass work.. im still in the making on what we talked about...


----------



## flaco361

mrchavez said:


> dammit that is f*n clean...badass work.. im still in the making on what we talked about...


. Lokey got down on my car swift cc magnum


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> dammit that is f*n clean...badass work.. im still in the making on what we talked about...


Thanks Homie.. Koo.. Let me know when you're ready



flaco361 said:


> . Lokey got down on my car swift cc magnum


Flaco, I appreciate it bro.. Ready to see the clear coat on it


----------



## Lokey

_*TTT*_


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> *The homies Magnum getting it's Leafing treatment*


TTT_for the homie lokey _


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> TTT_for the homie lokey _


Thanks dawg.. I appreciate the bump up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

*G-house at Kandy Coated Kustoms in the works*


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work homie !


----------



## Lokey

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Beautiful work homie !


Thanks brotha I appreciate it


----------



## Lokey

*Just a taste of what went down at the Dallas Autorama this past weekend*


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> *Just a taste of what went down at the Dallas Autorama this past weekend*


Bad ass work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Bad ass work bro :thumbsup:


Thanks homie... Met a lot of l new people... The Custom scene is dope bro


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BADASS WORK HOMIE !! U WERE ON TOP OF THE PINSTRIPING GAME AT AUTORAMA !! THEM FOOS CAN'T HOLD U BRO !!


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> *Just a taste of what went down at the Dallas Autorama this past weekend*


Ttt always good work mr LOKEY.


----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> BADASS WORK HOMIE !! U WERE ON TOP OF THE PINSTRIPING GAME AT AUTORAMA !! THEM FOOS CAN'T HOLD U BRO !!


Thanks Homie.. It was a badass weekend.. Definitely opened my eyes to a whole other level bro



hood fame said:


> Ttt always good work mr LOKEY.


I appreciate it Hood.. Thanks for the bump Homie


----------



## Lokey

_Job I did yesterday on a homies '64... Was able to knock it out in 8hrs._


----------



## DETONATER

Design and color combos look sick on the 64.. :h5:

Over all you get down G, and I like that sign board above... Sick!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Need some gold leafing and striping done on my Monte bro !!


----------



## Lokey

DETONATER said:


> Design and color combos look sick on the 64.. :h5:
> 
> Over all you get down G, and I like that sign board above... Sick!


Thank you homie I appreciate it big time bro



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Need some gold leafing and striping done on my Monte bro !!


Which Monte homie?


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> _Job I did yesterday on a homies '64... Was able to knock it out in 8hrs._


dammmnnnn nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

Thanks Homie


----------



## Lokey

*Trunk Lid for a '40 Chevy*


----------



## Lokey

The Homie sent me a pic of his ride with some clear over the leaf n stripe job I did


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Bump for this very talented brother!!!.......Wish I hadn't of lost my JOB or else I would have been rolling with LOKI copper leafing on my whip by now :facepalm:


----------



## Lokey

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Bump for this very talented brother!!!.......Wish I hadn't of lost my JOB or else I would have been rolling with LOKI copper leafing on my whip by now :facepalm:


Thanks homie... Ahh man it's all good bro... I ain't going anywhere, so whenever you're ready just hmu.. Hope things are looking up for you bro.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

My black L/S Monte ..... I wanna add more leaf and striping to it !! Mike lamberson done it ... Just wanna add more !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> My black L/S Monte ..... I wanna add more leaf and striping to it !! Mike lamberson done it ... Just wanna add more !!


 Gold and silver combination would look sick bro... When are you looking to get it done?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> Gold and silver combination would look sick bro... When are you looking to get it done?


When ever u ready !! Pm me a price or call me


----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> When ever u ready !! Pm me a price or call me


Yea I have a few rides to get through but for sure bro.. I'll be hitting you up soon so you can bring it in


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lokey said:


> Yea I have a few rides to get through but for sure bro.. I'll be hitting you up soon so you can bring it in


Koo , wanna do it before Easter ...


----------



## Lokey

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Koo , wanna do it before Easter ...


Ok koo bro.. I'll hit you up for sure


----------



## elspock84

god damn you get down homie! love da work!


----------



## Lokey

elspock84 said:


> god damn you get down homie! love da work!


Thanks Homie


----------



## Lokey

*Some of the motorcycle parts I worked*


----------



## mrchavez

TTT...


----------



## muneco1964

HOW MUCH FOR A ROOF JOB HOMIE IM AN HOUR OR TWO AWAY


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> TTT...


Thanks for the bump homie 



muneco1964 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A ROOF JOB HOMIE IM AN HOUR OR TWO AWAY


Depends on how much your looking to get done homie.. PM me


----------



## JLR_405

TTT great work homie!


----------



## hood fame

JLR_405 said:


> TTT great work homie!


TTT x2:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


dammit..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedimage63

nice work homeboy!!!:thumbsup: i might have a hood and a trunk that would need to be done on a tre...


----------



## wickedimage63

pm sent with phone number


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Ooowee !!! LOKEY HOLD THA PINSTRIPE GAME DOWN !!


----------



## Lokey

JLR_405 said:


> TTT great work homie!


thanks bro


hood fame said:


> TTT x2:thumbsup:


I appreciate the bump homie


mrchavez said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> dammit..!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Ooowee !!! LOKEY HOLD THA PINSTRIPE GAME DOWN !!


Thanks bro. I'm doing my best.


----------



## Lokey

*Small jobs as well... Trip out on the small sig. just below the trunk design*


----------



## Lokey

*Another project under the belt and soon to hit the streets*


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> *Another project under the belt and soon to hit the streets*


Very nice bro looking good as usual.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMNNNNNN ...... LOKEY u gettin down !!


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Very nice bro looking good as usual.


I appreciate it bro



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DAMNNNNNN ...... LOKEY u gettin down !!


Thanks homie


----------



## 1regio3

Pm me price for something like this work on the top car


----------



## Lokey

1regio3 said:


> Pm me price for something like this work on the top car


PM'D homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

*Added gold leaf to the chrome belt on homies ride that I had done a while back*


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> *Added gold leaf to the chrome belt on homies ride that I had done a while back*


TO THE TOP alot of swirls homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> TO THE TOP alot of swirls homie....:thumbsup:


I appreciate the bump up... Many more swirls to come


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::420::h5:


----------



## Lokey

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup::420::h5:


----------



## 210callejeros

Soon.......


----------



## SkysDaLimit

*AWESOME WORK!!*


----------



## Lokey

210callejeros said:


> Soon.......


No doubt bro :thumbsup:



SkysDaLimit said:


> *AWESOME WORK!!*


Thanks Curly. I appreciate it homie


----------



## Lokey

*The homie Flacco sent me a pic of his Magnum I did a couple months ago... Hitting up the scene with it*


----------



## Lokey




----------



## mrchavez

man look at them rat rods... clean


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


>


That red & white look sick on them toys..I'll snap some pics of the work you did on my ride tmrw i finally washed it today.


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> man look at them rat rods... clean


Thanks Homie



topd0gg said:


> That red & white look sick on them toys..I'll snap some pics of the work you did on my ride tmrw i finally washed it today.


I appreciate it bro... Any problems when washing it?


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> Thanks Homie
> 
> 
> I appreciate it bro... Any problems when washing it?


No issues washing it I just took my time washing it down. Here's a few pics I took after I washed it.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

topd0gg said:


> No issues washing it I just took my time washing it down. Here's a few pics I took after I washed it.
> 
> View attachment 459213
> View attachment 459214
> View attachment 459215


NICE !!


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> No issues washing it I just took my time washing it down. Here's a few pics I took after I washed it.
> 
> View attachment 459213
> View attachment 459214
> View attachment 459215


Koo. Looks damn good



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> NICE !!


I appreciate it homie. Ready for the Monte


----------



## demoone

Hay what lokey I kno u prob get this a lot but I'm Guna do my deville soon (gold leaf) the trunk an some on the hood an maybe if I have some left do the sides to but yea.. Jus ordered 100 2x2 sheets of the gold leaf. What's the best fasted size (glue) that drys fast so I can lay down the leading an how long do I have to wait so I can start doing the swirls? And what's the best thing to use for doing the swirls an coating it after?


----------



## demoone

Leafing***


----------



## Lokey

demoone said:


> Hay what lokey I kno u prob get this a lot but I'm Guna do my deville soon (gold leaf) the trunk an some on the hood an maybe if I have some left do the sides to but yea.. Jus ordered 100 2x2 sheets of the gold leaf. What's the best fasted size (glue) that drys fast so I can lay down the leading an how long do I have to wait so I can start doing the swirls? And what's the best thing to use for doing the swirls an coating it after?


The size you want to use is Fast dry Gold size.. It all depends on the weather on how long you wait before applying leaf


----------



## demoone

Where can I find this at michels? Or do I have to order it from some where?


----------



## demoone

Where can I find this at michels? Or do I have to order it from some where? An what do I use to do the swirls?


----------



## 1regio3

Bad ass work


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> The size you want to use is Fast dry Gold size.. It all depends on the weather on how long you wait before applying leaf


TTT for tha homie lokey good friend,good artist and good teacher....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

demoone said:


> Where can I find this at michels? Or do I have to order it from some where? An what do I use to do the swirls?


I get it from my local paint supplier, and velour 



1regio3 said:


> Bad ass work


Thanks homie



hood fame said:


> TTT for tha homie lokey good friend,good artist and good teacher....:thumbsup:


 Thanks bro I appreciate it.. How's everything?


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> I get it from my local paint supplier, and velour
> 
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> Thanks bro I appreciate it.. How's everything?


everything is good bro just work and work you know try to stay on this awesome world....and you?


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> everything is good bro just work and work you know try to stay on this awesome world....and you?


That's good bro.. Same thing here homie. Just hustling on the daily. Preparing for the next thing you know.


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> That's good bro.. Same thing here homie. Just hustling on the daily. Preparing for the next thing you know.


thats cool homie I like to come here and look all the amazing work you gettin done bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> thats cool homie I like to come here and look all the amazing work you gettin done bro :thumbsup:


Thank you homie.. There's plenty of more to come so stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> Thank you homie.. There's plenty of more to come so stay tuned :thumbsup:


thats for sure and happy easter bro you have a nice day and your family too tho....uffin:


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> thats for sure and happy easter bro you have a nice day and your family too tho....uffin:


Thanks Homie hope you had a great Easter too


----------



## Lokey

Shop logo with striping done










Aged it


----------



## Lokey

*A couple flicks from last weeks project*


----------



## Dino's Style

A lefty huh?! Now that explains it! Good work bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

Dino's Style said:


> A lefty huh?! Now that explains it! Good work bro..:thumbsup:


Yes sir haha Thank you Dino. I appreciate it bro uffin:... Are you a lefty too?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

ALREADY!!!! WUTUP LOKEY!!!!!


----------



## Lokey

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> ALREADY!!!! WUTUP LOKEY!!!!!


Wats up homie... The moment has come.. Ready to bring in Monte Rey in Sunday?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

HELL YEAH BRO CANT WAIT HAHA


----------



## Lokey

One from last week


----------



## Dino's Style

Lokey said:


> Yes sir haha Thank you Dino. I appreciate it bro uffin:... Are you a lefty too?


I sure am. :yes:


----------



## Lokey

Dino's Style said:


> I sure am. :yes:


Haha dope homie :h5:


----------



## topd0gg

Lokey said:


> One from last week


bad ass work on the elco...


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> bad ass work on the elco...


Thanks bro


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> One from last week


alot of nice work homie :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

great stuff Lokey. Been a fan of your stuff for a while man. I saw you and Frost at the Autorama but didn't get a chance to say what's up.


----------



## phatcity214

looks sickk lokey nice work


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> alot of nice work homie :worship:


Thank you bro


Sin7 said:


> great stuff Lokey. Been a fan of your stuff for a while man. I saw you and Frost at the Autorama but didn't get a chance to say what's up.


I appreciate the support homie thank you.. Should of said wats up bro. Next time


phatcity214 said:


> looks sickk lokey nice work


Thanks you homie 


TEXASFINEST63 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

*TTT FOR THE HOMIE LOKEY THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK BRO MONTE REY!!!!!!
*


----------



## hood fame

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE LOKEY THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK BRO MONTE REY!!!!!!
> *
> View attachment 472660
> 
> View attachment 472662
> 
> View attachment 472663
> 
> View attachment 472661


dammnnn thas straight in to elegance and good flavor homies amzing Ideas :thumbsup::yes::yes:monte rey Ilove it


----------



## Lokey

LUXORY SPORT "MONTE REY"


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Lokey said:


> LUXORY SPORT "MONTE REY"



SICK WORK!!!!!!!! ALL THAT IS OVER THE CLEAR???? DOES IT HOLD UP GOOD?


----------



## Lokey

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE LOKEY THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK BRO MONTE REY!!!!!!
> *
> View attachment 472660
> 
> View attachment 472662
> 
> View attachment 472663
> 
> View attachment 472661


No problem bro... I was glad to be able to do it



84Cuttinthrough said:


> SICK WORK!!!!!!!! ALL THAT IS OVER THE CLEAR???? DOES IT HOLD UP GOOD?


Thanks Homie... Yes sir over clear.. Itll last a long time as long as the paint is treated with gentle care


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

Lokey said:


> LUXORY SPORT "MONTE REY"


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

Ttt lokey


----------



## hood fame

hood fame said:


> Ttt lokey


Ttt for good work and good homie....


----------



## Lokey

Couple of shots from a pick-up that just rolled out today.


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> Ttt for good work and good homie....


Thank you homie. I appreciate the bump up


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> Thank you homie. I appreciate the bump up


Ttt :wave:


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> Ttt :wave:


Wats up brotha :wave:


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> Wats up brotha :wave:


how's every think G


----------



## hood fame

Ttt


----------



## The Scientist

OH...Wrong Loki I guess.


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## 817PETE

uffin: sup lokey


----------



## Lokey

hood fame said:


> how's every think G


Everything is great bro.. Staying busy


The Scientist said:


> OH...Wrong Loki I guess.


Lol!!:h5:


THE said:


> TTT


I appreciate it brotha


817PETE said:


> uffin: sup lokey


Wats up Pete!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## lealbros

u ready to com down


----------



## Lokey

lealbros said:


> u ready to com down


Let's do the deal Freddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

bump for the homie


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## 817PETE

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## Lokey

*A FEW PICS FROM THE HOMIE FELIX'S CUTDOGG FROM MY RECENT TRIP TO CORPUS*


----------



## Lokey

*Power Wheels*


----------



## chris g

great work homie:thumbsup: where u located at


----------



## Lokey

chris g said:


> great work homie:thumbsup: where u located at


Thanks Homie uffin:... North Dallas area


----------



## Lokey




----------



## mrchavez

dammit man...sh*t is f*kn tight...TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> dammit man...sh*t is f*kn tight...TTT:thumbsup:


Thank you bro.. I appreciate the bump up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

escalade is nice..


----------



## Lokey

sic713 said:


> escalade is nice..


Thank you Sic


----------



## FPEREZII

Thanks for putting the finishing touches on the car. Looking forward to future projects bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

*Fenders and Tank for a killer bike coming soon*


----------



## Lokey

FPEREZII said:


> Thanks for putting the finishing touches on the car. Looking forward to future projects bro. :thumbsup:


No problem bro. Likewise :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bruce

Lokey said:


>


What's up lokey how much for somthing like this for my Yukon xl ??? Pm me the price and how long will it take bro ... thanks


----------



## Lokey

Big Bruce said:


> What's up lokey how much for somthing like this for my Yukon xl ??? Pm me the price and how long will it take bro ... thanks


PM'd homie :thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63

Saw the Escalade Sunday... Very Nice


----------



## Lokey

maximus63 said:


> Saw the Escalade Sunday... Very Nice


Thank you bro. I appreciate it


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump..TTT


----------



## Lokey

FPEREZII said:


> Bump..TTT


Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## Lokey

And it don't stop

Dash for a cutlass I had previously done










Fender of a bike I worked on











HMU to book an appt. and get striped out!!


----------



## npazzin

BUMP


----------



## El Callejero

Lokey said:


> *Fenders and Tank for a killer bike coming soon*


T T T


----------



## Lokey

El Callejero said:


> T T T


Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## hood fame

Lokey said:


> And it don't stop.
> 
> Dash for a cutlass I had previously done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender of a bike I worked on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMU to book an appt. and get striped out!!


whats up lokey whats good homie nice n clean work man....like always


----------



## Inked1

Great work homie,I need to get with you and have you look at my 62 .iam in Keller ,between Dallas and fort worth!


----------



## Lokey

Inked1 said:


> Great work homie,I need to get with you and have you look at my 62 .iam in Keller ,between Dallas and fort worth!


Thank you bro.. Koo. Hit me up so we can meet up.. 214-780-8869


----------



## laredo85

mad propz


----------



## Lokey

laredo85 said:


> mad propz


Thank you brotha


----------



## Lokey

*Homie Sampsons Fleetwood from a couple weeks ago
*


----------



## Lokey

Motorcycle Tank for a chopper


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

WUT UP LOKEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lokey

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> WUT UP LOKEY!!!!!!!!


Whats Up Brothaaa!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Lokey

Havent posted in a while huh... Well its still going down... Pinstripe job from last weeks project


----------



## Lokey

*Whats up Homies... Heres a lil something for riders to peep... I finished these yeterday.

*


----------



## fallstown2163

Awesome skills homie...how much u charge to come to Wichita falls TX about 2 hours Northwest from u....I got a 63impala I need striped


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Awesome work


----------



## Lokey

fallstown2163 said:


> Awesome skills homie...how much u charge to come to Wichita falls TX about 2 hours Northwest from u....I got a 63impala I need striped


Thanks bro.. PM'd



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Awesome work


Thank you homie


----------



## topd0gg

bad ass work bro, good seeing you at the show looks like your little one is getting ready to be chased around.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Like The Flow...


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> bad ass work bro, good seeing you at the show looks like your little one is getting ready to be chased around.


Likewise bro.I'ts been a good little minute.. Haha yea he is man.. Your boy is big too man. got tall



1SEXY80 said:


> Like The Flow...


Thanks homie


----------



## cana588

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Lokey

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


Whats up Britt the Bratt!! haha :wave:


----------



## Lokey

cana588 said:


> :wave:


Whats up homie!! :wave:


----------



## Lokey

Another on for Harley Davidson

Outlined the silver tribal design that runs throughout the bike


----------



## Lokey

Caddy from a couple of weeks ago

Just a couple of shots





























And some gold leafing with no outline needed


----------



## Lokey

*TTT*


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT FOR DA HOMIE LOKEY


----------



## Lokey

THE said:


> TTT FOR DA HOMIE LOKEY


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

better n better...looking good..:thumbsup:


----------



## jrod6676

DO YOU TRAVEL LIVE IN ODESSA TX NO ONE HERE DOES LEAFING AT ALL 432-208-7019 GOT A 64 SS AND 60 IMPALA NEEDS WORK ON WILLING TO PAY EXTRA


----------



## Lokey

mrchavez said:


> better n better...looking good..:thumbsup:


Thank you homie. Hechandole ganas you know...


----------



## 86 monte carlos

What's going man I want to know how much will it cost me to get some goldlefing on a mc only on they sides,hood,and on the roof on top I want it simple pm on a price more or less what you thi







nk I'm going to get it painted black


----------



## npazzin

nice color 86


----------



## 86 monte carlos

npazzin said:


> nice color 86


Thanks homeboy I'm working on the bodywork so I can get it painted black


----------



## 817PETE

T.T.T.


----------



## topd0gg

Happy New Years :drama:


----------



## Lokey

topd0gg said:


> Happy New Years :drama:


Happy New Year brotha.. Time to lay some more fine lines


----------



## Lokey

A little something on my new stripe box


----------



## Lokey

817PETE said:


> T.T.T.


Whats up Pete!!.. Thanks for the bump brotha


----------



## Lokey

*Bike Tank from a couple of weeks ago

*


----------



## Lokey

_*TTT*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lokey said:


> Havent posted in a while huh... Well its still going down... Pinstripe job from last weeks project


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dino's Style said:


> A lefty huh?! Now that explains it! Good work bro..:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lokey said:


> 2nd Project at Leal Bros. shop
> 
> (Thin Blue and Pink Lines were done previously by Candy Man)










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lokey said:


> _Heres a couple pics of the homie Flatline's raghouse I did last year with the clear over it
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Lokey

*A little bit of upside down action..*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

TTT!


----------



## mrchavez

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## kandy-kutty87

does anyone know if this guy still stripes n leafs...


----------



## topd0gg

kandy-kutty87 said:


> does anyone know if this guy still stripes n leafs...


He sure does Lokey is the man...


----------



## Lokey

*Still on the grind homies... Have'nt posted in a while... Here are a few Pics *


----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## npazzin

you do some nice work bro!


----------



## Lokey

npazzin said:


> you do some nice work bro!


 Thanks homie


----------



## 1995 lac

Nice work bro! Straight lines, nice detail on leafing swirls and on graphics on hood, trunks, etc. almost identical. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

BUMP BACK UP TTMFT


----------



## Lokey

1995 lac said:


> Nice work bro! Straight lines, nice detail on leafing swirls and on graphics on hood, trunks, etc. almost identical. :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie


----------



## Lokey

El Callejero said:


> BUMP BACK UP TTMFT


 Thanks for the bump homie!! :h5:


----------



## fallstown2163

Ttt for the homie lokey I'll be needing work soon "!!!


----------



## Lokey

fallstown2163 said:


> Ttt for the homie lokey I'll be needing work soon "!!!


Thanks for the bump homie.. lmk when youre ready


----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## maximus63

Lokey said:


>


:thumbsup: Saw it at the show Sunday. . Looking good !


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: badass wrk!


----------



## Lokey

maximus63 said:


> :thumbsup: Saw it at the show Sunday. . Looking good !


Thank you homie. I appreciate it


----------



## mrouija

Would love to have you out as a vendor/sponsor of the show!


----------



## Lokey




----------



## Lokey




----------



## JROLL

Clean work!


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

Nice Work Homie,Might need you soon to do a lil work on a 65 impala.,.,.,


----------



## Lokey

UNPREDICTABLESS said:


> Nice Work Homie,Might need you soon to do a lil work on a 65 impala.,.,.,


 Yea homie let me know and we'll get it done :h5:


----------



## Lokey




----------



## regal.1980

Where are u located homie?


----------



## AuggieStyle

Lokey said:


>


this is bad ass


----------



## Ole School 97

AuggieStyle said:


> this is bad ass


X2


----------



## regal.1980

Does anybody know where he is located or how to reach him?


----------



## Ole School 97

I think he's in Texas you can go to the first page and the info is on there

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AuggieStyle

regal.1980 said:


> Does anybody know where he is located or how to reach him?


arlington - ftworth area? i know he is somewhere in the DFW metroplex
if you go to his profile maybe he has contact info there.


----------



## regal.1980

He said he is 5 1/2 away from Dallas on like page 2


----------



## Lokey

Ole School 97 said:


> X2





AuggieStyle said:


> this is bad ass


 Thanks Homies


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lokey said:


> _Job I did yesterday on a homies '64... Was able to knock it out in 8hrs._


any of whole car?


----------



## One hot summer 63

Looks good!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

Lokey said:


> _Job I did yesterday on a homies '64... Was able to knock it out in 8hrs._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Thisthe one i was asking about bro for that 65 ,ill get with you soon,,thanks ,.TINY.,..,


----------



## Lokey




----------



## regal.1980

Lokey said:


>


This man is the truth! I'm very satisfied with the work u did homie. Thanks again homie


----------



## regal.1980

TTT


----------



## Lokey

regal.1980 said:


> This man is the truth! I'm very satisfied with the work u did homie. Thanks again homie


 No problem homie thanks for having me do the work on your ride.... Its going to come out clean!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## slmd95s10

Sick work!! Will you be in Corpus again any time soon?


----------



## LokeyArt

TTT ?


----------



## marcuslgriffin

swanginbigbodies said:


>


Like the work shown here...are you located in Chicago IL or eles where


----------

